# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  أخبار اليوم الثلاثاء 9 / 3 / 1431 هـ

## شمعه تحترق

صباح يتشح بالسواد 

نسماته ألم واشراقته مجلله برداء الحزن

صباح نواسي فيه إمام زماننا وحجة الله على خلقه روحي فداه

في ذكرى استشهاد والده الامام الحسن العسكري مولانا ومولاه

ولد سيدنا ومولانا العسكري في المدينة المنوره عام 232 للهجره

والده الامام علي الهادي  وامه السيده سوسن

تولى الامامة بعد وفاة والده وقد كان عمره حينها 22 سنه

مدة إمامته 6 سنوات وقد كانت سنوات عصيبه مليئه بالمؤامرات 

ورغم نصب العداء له من البعض كما فُعل مع آبائه إلا ان بفضله يعترف حتى أعداءه

*قال فيه احمد بن خاقان  بالرغم من حقده على أهل البيت ( عليهم السلام ) :*
*ما رأيت ولا عرفت بـ"سرّ من رأى " (  سامراء ) من العلويين مثل الحسن بن علي بن محمد بن الرضا ( عليه السلام ) ولا سمعت  بمثله في هديه وسكونه وعفافه ونبله وكرمه .*
*وقال فيه عبد الله بن خاقان وهو أبو  احمد : لو زالت الخلافة عن بني العباس ما استحقّها أحد من بني هاشم غيره لفضله  وعفافه وهديه وصيانة نفسه وزهده وعبادته وجميل أخلاقه وصلاحه  .*


تعرض روحي فداه لمضايقات الخلفاء العباسيين ومراقبتهم 

وأودع السجن عدة مرات الى استشهد مسموما في الــ/8 من شهر ربيع الاول 

على يد المعتمد العباسي ودفن الى جوار والده حيث مرقده الشريف في سامراء

ذلك المرقد الطاهر الذي عانقت مناراته السماء فملىء الغيض والحقد قلوب الاعداء

ولم يستقر لهم قرار حتى احرقوا المرقد المبارك وفجروه أكثر من مره يريدون أن يطفؤا نور الله ...

ونحن بهذا المصاب الجلل نرفع أحر التعازي لمقام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله

ومقام مولانا وسيدنا أمير المؤمنين أبا الحسن ولى مقام سيدتنا ومولاتنا الزهراء

والى ساداتنا الحسن والحسين أبناء امير المؤمنين والى الـ/9 المعصومين من ذرية الحسين عليهم السلام

ونخص بالعزء سيدنا ومونا وقائدنا ومعتمدنا وإمام زماننا الحجة المهدي ابن الحسن ارواحنا له الفداء

عظم الله لك الأجر يامولاي ..

مأجورين جميعا .




حالة الطقس لليوم ..

 بمشيئة الله تعالى حالة الطقس المتوقعة ليوم الثلاثاء 9/3/1431  الموافق 23/02/2010

تظهر تشكيلات من السحب على مناطق شمال وجنوب غرب  المملكة في حين تتخللها سحب ركامية في فترة الظهيرة على المرتفعات الجنوبية الغربية  للمملكة. ونشاط في الرياح السطحية على المنطقة الشمالية خاصة الغربية منها واجزاء  من وسط وغرب المملكة مثيرة للاتربة تحد من مدى الرؤية الأفقية. وفرصة تكون الضباب  على اجزاء من الساحل الغربي خلال ساعات الليل والصباح الباكر .


البحر الأحمر :

 الرياح السطحية: غربية الى جنوبية غربية على الجزئين  الشمالي والاوسط في حين تكون جنوبية الى جنوبية شرقية على الجزء الجنوبي بسرعة 15 –  35 كم/ساعة. 
ارتفاع الموج: من متر إلى متر ونصف . 
حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج .

الخليج العربي :

الرياح السطحية: شمالية إلى شمالية شرقية بسرعة 15- 38  كم/ساعة.
ارتفاع الموج: من متر إلى متر ونصف .
 حالـة البحر: خفيف الى متوسط الموج .


طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 7 و8  دقائق صباحا ً:

درجة الحراره /18مئويه

نسبة الرطوبه / 59 %

سرعة الرياح / 3 كم / ساعه

اتجاه الرياح /جنوبيه شرقيه

الرؤيه / 16 كم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إمارة «الشرقية» تدخل على خط معالجة ثاني  أشهر قضية «تكافؤ نسب»

 


 يبدو ان «الدهليز المُظلم» الذي دخلته ثاني أشهر قضية «عدم تكافؤ النسب» في  السعودية، قد يصل إلى نهايته قريباً، بعد تدخل إمارة المنطقة الشرقية في القضية  وتلقي الزوج عبدالله المهدي، «وعوداً» بـ «حسمها قريباً»

وعلى رغم ان الزوجين يعيشان منذ نحو عام ونصف العام في «فراق موقت»، بعد ان أمر  ناظر القضية في محكمة القطيف الكبرى الشيخ صالح الدرويش، بذلك، إلا ان عبدالله  وسميرة يحذوهما الأمل ان يجتمع شمل العائلة من جديد، وبخاصة بعد ان التأم شمل عائلة  منصور التيماني وفاطمة العزاز، إثر صدور قرار المحكمة العليا، قبل نحو أربعة  أسابيع، بإلغاء حكم محكمة الجوف المصادق عليه من هيئة التمييز، بالتفريق  بينهما.

وأكد المهدي، أنه تقدم بشكويين إلى «وزارة العدل ومجلس القضاء الأعلى، بسبب  المماطلة، وعدم تحديد مواعيد لجلسات النظر في القضية، ليتم البت فيها، أو الاستماع  إلى الأطراف كافة». وأضاف انه تم «تحويل ملف القضية كاملاً، إلى إمارة المنطقة  الشرقية، بعد أن راجعت الديوان الملكي أخيراً. 

وتمت الموافقة على متابعة قضيتي وزوجتي وابنتي «ريماس». وحالياً هناك تواصل بين  الديوان والإمارة، وعدد من الجهات الرسمية ذات الصلة، لمعالجة أسباب التأخير،  خصوصاً أن التفريق لا زال سارياً بيني وبين سميرة».

وأردف «أحيلت معاملتي إلى إمارة الشرقية. وكان لدي   موعد معها صباح اليوم (أمس الاثنين). وبدأت الإمارة في الاستماع إلى أقوالي، للبدء  في متابعة القضية مع المحكمة. وطالبت خلال جلسات الاستماع باستدعاء المدعين (أهل  زوجته)، لإحضار الأوراق الأصلية التي يدعون أنني زورتها وقدمتها لهم. ولكنهم رفضوا  إحضارها أثناء إجراء التحقيقات في الشرطة. واكتفوا بصور عنها»، مشيراً إلى أن  الإمارة «تدخلت لمعرفة الملابسات كافة. وأنا طالبت بضرورة الاستماع إلى زوجتي،  والمدعين أيضاً».

وأكد أنه لن يطلق زوجته «إلا إذا طلبت هي الطلاق. وأنا لا زلت أنفذ حكم التفريق  الموقت، من خلال وجود شقيق زوجتي سميرة (إبراهيم) معها في منزلنا، مع اشتراط عدم  وجودي فيه إلا بحضوره»، مضيفاً أن «هذا الحكم، فضلاً عن أنه حرمني من زوجتي وابنتي  لما يزيد على العام ونصف العام، فأنه حرم شقيق زوجتي من ممارسة حياته في شكل طبيعي،  فهو اضطر إلى الانتقال من مقر سكنه في تبوك، إلى القطيف، كي يعيش إلى جانب أخته».  

وأردف «لم تعقد المحكمة جلسة للنظر في القضية خلال الأشهر الخمسة الماضية، فيما  خضعت لتحقيقات مُطولة في الشرطة، بتهمة تزوير أوراق قدمتها لوالد زوجتي، إلا أنه لم  يثبت تزويرها إلى الآن». بدورها، اعتبرت سميرة، أن ما جرى لأسرتها «مجحفاً». وقالت:  «القضية بدأت وأنا حامل في إبنتي ريماس، فيما عمرها الآن سنتان». وتمنت «سرعة البت  في القضية، ومعالجة ذيولها». وأشارت إلى أن توقف الجلسات «يثير قلقنا»، موضحة ان  علاقتها من أهلها «هادئة، وأتواصل مع والدتي التي تواسيني بالصبر والدعاء، إلى حين  إنهاء القضية».

وذكر عبدالله، أن الأوضاع «مُستقرة حالياً، ولا نجد   أي إزعاج من جانب أهل سميرة»، موضحاً ان فرع جمعية حقوق الإنسان في المنطقة  الشرقية، «يتابع معنا تفاصيل القضية ومجرياتها أولاً بأول، وقد أحالت ملف القصية  إلى إدارتها الرئيسة في الرياض، لمتابعتها مع الجهات المعنية هناك، لتسريع النظر  فيها، وتحديد مواعيد جلسات، فالحكم بالتفريق المؤقت طال، وأصبحت القضية شبه مُعلقة.  ولا يمكن أن يبقى زوجان يخضعان لهذا الحكم طوال هذه المدة، من دون حسم».

فيما قالت سميرة: «إن تعليق القضية ألحق بنا أضراراً عدة، فابنتي تعيش بعيدة عن  والدها. 

وفي المقابل، فان بقاء القضية معلقة هو لصالح أفراد أسرتي، الذين اعتبروا أن  التفريق بيننا حلاً يرضيهم، ولكنني لن أقبل بذلك، فمن حقي أن أعيش مع عبدالله  كزوجة. وأنا لم أتزوجه من دون علمهم، فلماذا يرفضونه بعد أن أنجبت منه  طفلة؟».

----------


## شمعه تحترق

566 مستفيدا من مساعدات جمعية الأوجام 






بدأت إدارة جمعية الأوجام الخيرية في توزيع المساعدات الشهرية  النقدية و مساعدات أخرى عينية غذائية بـمجموع "69750 ريالا".
وبلغت المساعدات  الشهرية النقدية بـ "21800 ريال" , فيما بلغت المساعدات العينية كانت "1470 كيلو"  تمر بـ "14700 ريال" و "1480 كيلو" أرز بـ "9250 ريالا" و"30 ذبيحة خروف"بـ "24000  ريال".
هذا و شملت المساعدات "95 أسرة " تضم أكثر من 566 فرداً من اليتامى  والأرامل وكبار السن والضعفاء والمحتاجين من أهالي الأوجام والمواطنين الذين يقطنون  في نطاق خدمات الجمعية.
من جهة أخرى ،مازالت إدارة الجمعية تستقبل أولياء أمور  الأطفال الراغبين في تسجيل أطفالهم في الروضة للفصل الدراسي الثاني من هذا  العام.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

القطيف ..اختتام "العناية بالأسنان" بفانوس العطاء


أنهى 22 طفلا وطفلة أمس الأول ورشة عمل للأطفال تحت شعار (العناية  بالأسنان)، والتي نظمها مركز الفانوس للتدريب والتطوير التابع لجمعية العطاء  النسائية الخيرية بمحافظة القطيف وبالتعاون مع إدارة مراكز الرعاية الصحية الأولية  بالمحافظة. واستمرت الدورة التي قدمتها المدربة غادة الزاير لمدة يومين. وتم في  اليوم الأول تعريف الأطفال بأهمية الأسنان من خلال الشرح والمسابقات وعرض فيلم  كرتوني. أما في اليوم الثاني فتم توزيع فرش أسنان كهدايا على الأطفال وتم تدريبهم  على التنظيف السليم من خلال التطبيق على مجسم وبعد ان أتقن الأطفال طريقة التنظيف  الصحيحة بدأ التطبيق على أسنانهم باستخدام فرشاة خاصة . وتم في نهاية الورشة توزيع  الشهادات على الأطفال.
وأشارت المسؤولة الإعلامية بالمركز نجلاء الفكيه عن وجود  سلسلة مميزة من الدورات الخاصة بالأطفال والفتيات والنساء. مشيرة إلى انه كان  انطباع الأطفال وذويهم مميزا وفعالا وشكر الجميع مشرفة الدورة خديجة البرباري  والمدربة على تفاعلهن مع الأطفال، وحثت الجميع على متابعة دورات مركز الفانوس  للتدريب والتطوير بجمعية العطاء النسائية الخيرية من خلال هاتفها  وتسجيل  رقم الجوال لدى السكرتيرة لضمها إلى جوال الفانوس الخاص بالإعلان عن دورات  المركز.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

"خيرية القطيف" تطلق رحلة ترفيهية لأيتامها


نظمت جمعية القطيف الخيرية بمحافظة القطيف رحلة ترفيهية ليوم حيث  تم زيارة مهرجان الربيع والمقام في معرض أرامكو السعودية، بمشاركة 26 طفلة يتمية من  القطيف وعدد من الإداريات والمشرفات بالجمعية . وارتسمت ملامح السعادة على وجوه  الفتيات وعبرن عن شكرهن لأعضاء الجمعية على ما يقدمونه لهن من دعم ورعاية مستمرة  وكذلك نجاح فكرة هذه الرحلة التي يأملون ان تتكرر نظرا لما لها من فائدة كبيرة في  زيادة وعيهم الثقافي وكذلك زيادة الترابط الاجتماعي .
وأكدت عضو كافل اليتيم في  الجمعية أسماء العيد أن الجمعية تستهدف من خلال هذا البرنامج إضفاء أجواء الفرح  والسعادة إلى قلوب هذه الفئة الغالية على نفوسنا من الأيتام. مشيرة إلى أن الجمعية  تسعى دائما لرسم الابتسامة على شفاه اليتيمات من خلال هذه الرحلة، مقدمة شكرها إلى  إدارة معرض ارمكو على حسن الاستقبال وحسن الضيافة .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

"إبداع" القطيف ينظم معرضا لمتضرري جدة





يقيم مركز جماعة إبداع للفنون بمحافظة القطيف معرضا لأعضاء جماعة  الفن التشكيلي والتصوير الضوئي والتصميم الرقمي لمساندة متضرري السيول بمحافظة جدة.  وأكد مدير عام جماعة إبداع للفنون عبد العظيم الضامن أن المعرض يأتي إيماناً من  أهداف ورؤية جماعة إبداع للفنون بالمساهمة في المشاريع الخيرية، ودعم المنظمات  الإنسانية. وأشار إلى ان اللوحات المشاركة ستكون للمساهمة في مساندة متضرري سيول  جدة. وسوف يرافق المعرض مجموعة من الفنانين والفنانات والمتطوعين. وأضاف الضامن أن  برنامج المعرض سيشمل على ورشة عمل لفناني الجماعة وضيوف المعرض تفاعلية. ومرسم "كن  معنا" وارسم من خيالك، فكر فأنت مبدع، وسوف يقام مزاد بيع خيري لصالح متضرري السيول  وأسماء المشاركين المشاركين في المعرض: عبد العظيم الضامن، سعيد الجيراني، مهدي  حبيل، نايف الضامن، باسم الستري، زينب اليوسف، نداء المجحد، فرح القروص، رقية  المتروك، حسن سالم، ضحى العسيف، زينب الماحوزي، لينا المبشر، إنعام السيهاتي، نور  الضامن، سراج العصافرة، سوزان المحاسنة، راضي العبداللطيف، ياسمين القيصوم، مريم  عيسى العابادي، علي الحسن، حسن أبو حسين،زهراء قنيص، سلمى الشيخ.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

اختتام "لمسة فن شرقاوية" بالقطيف





اختتمت مجموعة لمسة فن التشكيلية بمحافظة القطيف أمس الأول ورشة  عمل والتي أقيمت تحت شعار "لمسة فن شرقاوية" للشباب والفتيات والأطفال.و قدمتها  رئيسة المجموعة الفنانة نداء الحبيب في قلعة القطيف الترفيهية.
وقالت الحبيب: إن  ورشة العمل التي استمرت ثلاثة أيام هدفت إلى التشجيع على الإبداع والابتكار واكتشاف  المواهب الجديدة لتكوين كوادر من الشباب المواهب ودعم مشاريعهم الفنية. كما تهدف  إلى تنمية جرأة الرسم لدى المشاركين في الورشة، وتطبيق تدريبات خاصة على التفكير  الإبداعي والخيال. 
وأشار مؤسس المجموعة الفنان صبري الطيار أن هدف المجموعة صقل  المواهب الفنية الجادة وتقديمهم للساحة بمستوى أفضل ضمن منهجية أكاديمية عالية  وبرمجة إعدادية مكثفة للموهوبين. بالإضافة إلى إقامة معارض خاصة بالموهوبين بشكل  دوري، وإقامة الدورات التدريبية المجانية، وتنظيم المسابقات للمحافل الرسمية  والفعاليات الوطنية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

طابور البطالة أصابهن بالملل وحقوقهن مهدرة بالمدارس الأهلية

خريجات رياض الأطفال .. معلمات مع إيقاف التنفيذ

73 روضة حكومية بالمملكة 7 منها في الشرقية 






مع بداية كل عام دراسي جديد تتجدد مخاوف خريجات قسم رياض الأطفال  من عدم توافر فرص عمل لهن بديوان الخدمة المدنية , خاصة وأن خريجات الدفعات  "الأقدم" ظللن بدون وظيفة منذ تخرجهن لأعوام طويلة حتى أصابهن الملل واليأس من  تقديم ملفاتهن للبحث عن وظائف في كل مكان .. وتبدأ أحداث سيناريو المعاناة مع بداية  كل عام دراسي في رحلة مضنية للبحث عن وظيفة في رياض أطفال أهلية أو تابعة لمدارس  خاصة تنتهي غالباً بالإخفاق .."اليوم "رصدت همومهن واستمعت لشكواهن واستيائهن من  قلة الرواتب التي لا تفي بمستلزماتهن الشخصية ، مع تفاقم متطلبات الوظيفية من أعمال  إدارية وورش فنية وتصنيع وسائل تعليمية ، مشيرات إلى أن حقوقهن الوظيفية مهدرة ،  نتيجة ضعف الرقابة على إدارة المؤسسات الأهلية .. ورغم كل تلك الأزمات تطمح معلمات  رياض الأطفال إلى سماع خبر إدراج مرحلة رياض الأطفال تحت سلم التعليم النظامي  للحصول على حقوقهن أسوة بمعلمات التخصصات الأخرى في جميع المراحل .
حقوق  مهدرة
وفى البداية تقول جميلة الشوملي خريجة جامعة أم القرى بمكة المكرمة عام  1425 هـ :انها ما تزال تبحث عن وظيفة تناسب تخصصها وتجد فيها ثمرة الجهد الذي  أهدرته طيلة اربعة اعوام في الدراسة مؤكدة انها لم تجد إلى الآن أي مستقبل سوى فى  الروضات الأهلية رغم ان رواتبها ضعيفة لا تفي بالغرض اضافة لإهدار الحقوق الوظيفية  فيها .

تجاهل التخصص 
وأوضحت زينب الجشي "والدة إحدى الخريجات" أن هناك  الآلاف من خريجات رياض الأطفال بالمنطقة الشرقية درسن بجامعة الملك سعود بالرياض  وغيرها من جامعات المملكة منذ عام 1422هـ و لكن إدارة تعليم البنات بالشرقية  تتجاهلهن رغم أهمية التخصص .

ديوان الخدمة 
وتطالب إيمان العيد المسئولين  بالرجوع إلى الملفات الموجودة في ديوان الخدمة ليروا عدد خريجات رياض الأطفال حسب  التقدم للمفاضلة التي أجريت منذ أشهر قليلة .

بند الساعات
وتضيف استقلال  الحليو معلمة متعاقدة في روضة حكومية بأن بعض خريجات رياض الأطفال تم توظيفهن على  بند الساعات ويحدوهن الامل فى الترسيم خاصة وان معلمات رياض الأطفال العاملات حاليا  بالروضات الحكومية غير متخصصات في رياض الأطفال ومنقولات من مراحل تعليمية أخرى  إضافة لتقدمهن في السن .

تدريب تربوي 
وتبدى رباب الصايغ دهشتها من تحديد  4 اعوام لتخصص رياض الأطفال في الجامعات السعودية مع التدريب التربوي وفي النهاية  لا توجد روضات حكومية بالعدد الكافى لاستيعاب خريجات التخصص. 

تخصص مهم  
وتدعو نورة عاشور "مشرفة تربوية بروضة أهلية " الى فتح مجال أوسع لتوظيف خريجات  قسم رياض الأطفال وزيادة الوعي بالاستغلال الأمثل لهذا القسم تجاه الأجيال الجديدة  ، وتشير إلى أن فتح مكاتب أخصائيات نفسيات للأطفال سيتناسب مع أهداف القسم باعتباره  قريبا في بعض التخصصات العلمية من علم النفس موضحة أن خريجات رياض الأطفال درسن  كيفية حل المشكلات والأمراض النفسية لدى الأطفال . 

أخصائيات تغذية
وتطرح  عاشور اقتراحين الأول هو تشجيع عمل خريجات قسم رياض الأطفال أخصائيات تغذية للأطفال  والثاني فتح معاهد وتنظيم دورات لتوعية الأهالي بكيفية التعامل مع أبنائهم ، كما  تطالب بانشاء مراكز تدريب لخريجات رياض الأطفال على التعامل مع الأطفال المعاقين  وتأهيلهن للنجاح في هذا المجال بدلا من البطالة التي يعانين منها  الآن.

رواتب ضئيلة
وتوضح مدير روضة أهلية أن عدد معلماتها يتجاوز 30  معلمة من خريجات قسم رياض الأطفال ويتسلمن راتب 2000 ريال فقط لا يفي بمستلزماتهن  الشخصية "حسب قولها" في زمن الغلاء الذي نعيشه ، كما لايفي بمتطلبات العمل من تصنيع  الوسائل التعليمية حتى الهدايا التحفيزية مؤكدة أن الكثير من خريجات قسم رياض  الأطفال تركن وظيفة معلمة بالروضات الأهلية واقتحمن سوق العمل بحثا عن مشروعات ربما  تدر عليهن الرزق الوفير بدلا من الرواتب الهزيلة التي لا تسمن ولاتغني من  جوع.

عقبات إدارية
ويرى متخصصون أن نسبة الالتحاق برياض الأطفال في  المملكة أقل من دول أخرى مثل الإمارات والكويت والبحرين، لدرجة انها تعد الأقل  عالمياً وذلك نتيجة عدد من العقبات أهمها العوامل الاستثمارية من الجهات المعنية  بمجال إنشاء رياض الأطفال وعوامل إدارية من وزارة التربية والتعليم ذاتها في هذا  الجانب سواء في ضعف الدعم الفني أو عدم وضوح المجال الإشرافي والتنفيذي وربما عدم  إدراجها ضمن السلم التعليمي الأساسي ، إضافة إلى الحجة المعتادة وهي "وعي الأهالي  بأهمية رياض الأطفال" . 
شروط التربية 
تؤكد نائب مدير رياض الأطفال بإدارة  التربية والتعليم بمحافظة القطيف فوزية الشهراني ، ان ابرز المشكلات وراء ضعف فرص  توظيف خريجات رياض الاطفال هي عدم توافر المباني الصالحة لفتح روضات حكومية تضم  خريجات قسم رياض أطفال إضافة إلى اشتراط الإدارة أن يُلحق مبنى الروضة بمدرسة  ابتدائية مبناها حكومي علما بأن المدارس الحكومية ليست متوافرة بكثرة وفى حالة  توافرها تكون مكتظة بالطالبات وهو ما يجعلها بيئة غير صالحة لبناء روضة أطفال  مناسبة ، وتضيف بأن إدارة التربية والتعليم تشترط في موظفة الروضة الحكومية أن تكون  خريجة معهد معلمات مع دبلوم رياض أطفال ولغة عربية ولديها خبرة تدريس بالمدارس  الابتدائية. 

نصيب الأسد 
وتشير الشهراني إلى التنافس بين القطاع الحكومي  والمؤسسات الأهلية بمحافظة القطيف بدليل وجود 14 روضة تابعة للشئون الاجتماعية  مقابل 3 حكومية ، وقالت: إن القطيف لها نصيب الأسد في احتضان الروضات على مستوى  جميع مناطق المملكة .

إحصائيات وأرقام 
وتشير إحصائيات حديثة إلى أن عدد  روضات الأطفال الحكومية في العام الدراسي 1430/1431هـ بلغ 73 روضة تشمل 219 فصلاً  منها 7 روضات بالمنطقة الشرقية.


صحيح انو الجمعيات الخيريه مدت اياديها لتوظيف هالخريجات في روضاتها
بس للأسف مع هذا كانت أول ظالم لهن برواتبها الضئيله جدا واللي أبدا ماتتناسب مع الجهد اللي تقوم بها معلمة رياض أطفال

----------


## شمعه تحترق

دورة نسائية بخيرية العوامية





تنظم اللجنة النسائية بجمعية العوامية الخيرية بمحافظة القطيف  بالتعاون مع مركز الإبداع للاستشارات والتدريب بالمحافظة دورة تدريبية بعنوان  (أفكارك وطاقتك .. فرصتك نحو الإيجابية) مساء بعد غد الخميس في مقر الجمعية، وتتضمن  الدورة التي تقدمها المدربة الاجتماعية وئام المديفع وتستمر يومين عددًا من المحاور  منها ماهية التفكير الإيجابي والسلبي ومن هو الإنسان الإيجابي ومن هو السلبي وأثر  الطاقة السلبية والإيجابية على أجسادنا وكيف تضعف الأفكار السلبية مراكز الطاقة  لدينا وكيفية التحرر من الضغوط النفسية وتحسين الأفكار إضافة إلى الاسترخاء وأثره  على راحة النفس.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

100 شاب ينظفون ساحل «الرملة البيضاء» بتاروت





نفذت مجموعة شباب ببلدة الربيعية في جزيرة تاروت بالتعاون مع  بلدية تاروت ومجلس الحي أمس الأول الحملة البيئية الثالثة لتنظيف شاطئ الربيعية  «ساحل الرملة البيضاء» من مخلفات العلب والزجاج وأكياس النايلون. وأوضح رئيس مجلس  حي الربيعية الدكتور أحمد الخباز ان الحملة تستهدف تحويل شاطئ الربيعية المعروف بـ  «ساحل الرملة البيضاء» لمنتجع مثالي لأهالي جزيرة تاروت خاصة والمنطقة الشرقية عامة  من خلال بث الوعي بالنظافة والمساهمة العملية لتحسين هذا الجانب. وأضاف إن الحملة  التي شارك فيها 100 شاب متطوع استهدفت الدعوة لعدم القاء الأنقاض والمخلفات بالبحر.  وقال نائب رئيس مجلس الحي سعيد الدبيسي انه تم الاتفاق خلال اجتماع مجلس حي البلدة  والبلدية على أن تكون المنطقة ساحلا وليس كورنيشا لكون أرضية الموقع بيضاء ولينة  علاوة على اتساع وطول الساحل الذي يصل إلى كيلو متر .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

"شجرة" تنهي حياة شاب بالقطيف


توفي مساء أمس الأول شاب 17 عاما أثناء قيادته دراجة نارية واصطدامه في حي الناصرة  بمحافظة القطيف. 
وتعود التفاصيل كما يرويها شاهد عيان، أن الحادث وقع حوالي  الساعة الثامنة والنصف مساء ،حيث انحرفت الدراجة النارية إلى جانب الطريق واصطدمت  مباشرة بالشجرة ، ونتج عن الحادث وفاة سائق الدراجة متأثراً بإصابته ،وقد باشرت  دوريات المرور الحادث وتم نقل الشاب الى المستشفى إلا أنه فارق الحياه 



الله يرحمه 



وياريت الباقي يتعظوا يفكوا خلق الله أذاهم وازعاجهم


أيام الاجازه كانت كابوس بالنسبه لنا في الناصره  واتهت الاجازه وابتدى دوام الازعاج يتغير الى خميس وجمعه 



وكل هذا علشان وجود الكورنيش يااعالم صار كالورنيش نقمه علينا

----------


## شمعه تحترق

بدء العمل في مشروع ترميم قلعة تاروت وتطوير المنطقة المحيطة 






أكد المدير التنفيذي لجهاز التنمية السياحية والآثار بالمنطقة  الشرقية المهندس عبد اللطيف البنيان انه بدأ العمل في مشروع تطوير قلعة تاروت  الأثرية والمواقع المحيطة بها منذ أسبوع. وقال البنيان خلال زيارة فريق السلام الذي  يقوم برحلة من أجل المملكة تحت عنوان «اكتشف تراثنا العمراني» التي ترعاها الهيئة  العامة للسياحة والآثار انه يجري العمل على ترميم القلعة كما نعمل على إحياء السوق  الشعبية في المنطقة، وتأهيلها وتطويرها. وأضاف أن عملية الترميم والتطوير ستشمل  قلعة تاروت الأثرية، وعين العودة الأثرية، إضافة إلى التنقيب عن الآثار الموجودة  تحت الأرض، التي قد تكون مهمة جداً.
وأكد البنيان ان موقع قلعة تاروت ينال  الصدارة في الاهتمام، لما له من عمق تاريخي، يمتد إلى أكثر من ثلاثة آلاف سنة. نحن  نسعى لإبراز هذا الموقع، لينضم إلى منظومة من المواقع الأثرية المهمة على مستوى  المملكة، التي توليها الهيئة كل الاهتمام والعناية. وعن عملية التطوير قال : أولى  الخطوات ستكون إزالة بعض العناصر التي أدخلت على الموقع، التي تسببت في الحيلولة  دون رؤية القلعة من بعض الجهات، وإبراز الواجهة الرئيسة المُطلة على الشارع الرئيس،  إضافة إلى تنظيف عين العودة، وتطوير السوق الشعبية الموجودة في المكان، ولا زالت  باقية ولكنها مُهملة حالياً. مؤكدا أن المنطقة تزخر بكثير من مواقع التراث العمراني  والمواقع الأثرية في مختلف محافظات المنطقة.
وعن زيارة فريق السلام للمنطقة  الشرقية بين البنيان أن الزيارة تسهم في التعريف بهذه المواقع لدعمها وتطويرها  وضمان تنميتها وتحويلها إلى مواقع ثقافية واقتصادية ما يضمن تحقيق الحماية والعناية  الدائمة لها، موضحا أن الهدف من الزيارة هو تسليط الضوء على مناطق التراث العمراني  والمحافظة عليها وتعريف الشباب بالمقومات السياحية بالمملكة، والتعريف بها ضمن  الجهود التحضيرية التي تقوم بها الهيئة العامة للسياحة والآثار استعداداً للمؤتمر  الأول للتراث العمراني في الدول الإسلامية الذي تنظمه الهيئة ويرعاه خادم الحرمين  الشريفين.
وكان فريق السلام الذي يقوم برحلة من أجل المملكة تحت عنوان «اكتشف  تراثنا العمراني» التي ترعاها الهيئة العامة للسياحة والآثار وتم ترخيصها من قبل  الاتحاد السعودي للسيارات والدراجات النارية زار متحف الدمام الإقليمي قبل ان يتوجه  إلى قلعة جزيرة تاروت في محافظة القطيف.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

رسـالـة جـوال تـعـيـد طـفـلا تـائـها لـذويـه بـتاروت


أعادت رسالة جوال وصلت إلى أكثر من 12 الف مشترك، طفلا عمره3  سنوات كان قد تاه لأكثر من ثلاث ساعات في جزيرة تاروت بمحافظة القطيف. وأشار المشرف  على جوال نادي الترجي الرياضي الإعلامي ماجد الشبركة انه تلقى اتصالا من شاب يفيد  بالعثور على طفل تائه، وجده على امتداد شارع الرياض الذي يربط جزيرة تاروت بمحافظة  القطيف. وأضاف: وقمنا بدورنا في إرسال 12 الف رسالة مناشدة إلى أهالي المحافظة  للمساعدة في البحث عن الطفل. مشيرا ان هذه الحادثة تعتبر الثانية خلال شهرين. وقال  الشاب سامر عبد الغفور الشيوخ شاهدت رجلا يبحث حول المزرعة الخاصة بي، ويسألني عن  أهل الطفل. لافتا انه ظل مع الطفل أكثر من 3 ساعات. مشيرا إلى انه بعد دقيقتين من  إرسال الخبر عبر الجوال تلقيت اتصالا من احد أقربائه يفيد بأنه احد أقاربه وهم  يبحثون عنه منذ ثلاث ساعات. وقدم أهل الطفل الشكر للشاب وللمشرف على جوال الترجي  للمساهمة في إيصال طفلهم.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مشاجرة أشقاء تجبر أبا على قتل ابنه في حفر الباطن


باشرت شرطة حفر الباطن التحقيق في قضية قيام مواطن - 60 عاماً -  بقتل ابنه - 22 عاماً - مساء أمس الأول على خلفية مشاجرة بين المجني عليه وأحد  اشقائه ، وتعود تفاصيل الحادثة عندما قام الأب باطلاق النار على أحد ابنائه أثناء  نشوب مشاجرة بين اثنين منهما وقعت داخل منزلهما، وكانت مشاجرة قد نشبت بين الشقيقين  وأثناء ذلك تناول الأخ الأكبر سكيناً لمواجهة شقيقه الأصغر , وفي هذه الآونة شاهد  الأب الموقف مما اثار غضبه ودعاه الى التوجه الى احدى الغرف وأخذ مسدسه الشخصي  وأطلق الأب ثلاث رصاصات من مسدسه استقرت جميعها في جسد الابن احداها أصابت الذراع  والأخريان اخترقتا الجهة اليسرى من منطقة البطن , ليخر على اثرها صريعاً وسط دمائه  . ووصلت الدوريات الأمنية الى المنزل بعد سماعها صراخاً وأصواتا مرتفعة تصدر من  وسطه من أجل استطلاع الأمر ليتفاجأ رجال الأمن بالواقعة، وعلى الفور حضرت الفرق  المختصة للموقع، في حين تم نقل المصاب للمستشفى حيث لفظ انفاسه الأخيرة. وباشرت  فرقة من شرطة محافظة حفر الباطن التحقيق في القضية ، وقامت باتخاذ التدابير اللازمة  حيث جرى ضبط الأب وإيقافه, بالاضافة الى الاحتفاظ بأداة القتل (مسدس مرخص) ، وفتحت  الشرطة ملفاً بالقضية والتحقيقات مستمرة فيها . من جهته ذكر الناطق الاعلامي للشئون  الصحية بحفر الباطن فيصل الشمري أن المتوفى فارق الحياة فور وصوله المستشفى إثر ما  أصابه من طلق ناري وتم ايداعه ثلاجة الموتى بانتظار اجراء الجهات المختصة عملها  واجراءاتها المتخذة حيال ذلك .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إيقاف الاستقدام عن مصنع بالشرقية لمدة 5سنوات


أصدر نائب وزير العمل الدكتور عبد الواحد بن خالد الحميد قرارا  بإيقاف الاستقدام عن مصنع مقره المنطقة الشرقية لمدة خمس سنوات، وذلك لتسجيله  مشتركين سعوديين في بياناته،علماً أنهم لم يعملوا لديه. وقال الحميد: إن الوزارة  تهدف من هذا الإجراء إلى الحد من تجاوزات بعض المصانع والمؤسسات والشركات والأفراد  والقضاء على ما يعرف بالسعودة الوهمية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

:bigsmile:  في خبر طريف ..


يقدم أغناما بدلا من المال لإيصال الكهرباء لمنزله 



قدم مواطن عرضا غريباً عبارة عن أغنام مقابل إيصال التيار  الكهربائي إلى منزله في إحدى الهجر الواقعة على طريق الهجرة السريع في جده بعد  انتظار دام أكثر من ثلاث سنوات . المواطن ( ع ، ز ) الذي كان مجدا في العرض الذي  اعتبره جيدا بالنسبة لشركة الكهرباء وسهلا عليه لتأمين مبلغ 248 ألف ريال تدعي شركة  الكهرباء أن هذا المبلغ تكلفة إيصال التيار له على بعد مسافة 2 كم من شبكة الكهرباء  . ويأتي العرض بعد مطالبة شركة الكهرباء المواطن بدفع تكاليف إيصال التيار بحكم أن  منزله يقع داخل مزرعة وهو ما لا يحتمه النظام. وكان موظفو شركة الكهرباء يعتقدون أن  تقديم أغنام بدلاً من مبالغ نقدية هو عبارة عن مزحة منه ، ولكنهم تفاجأوا بجدية  العرض. وقال المواطن إنه قدم العرض بعد أن وجد الأبواب مغلقة من قبل شركة الكهرباء  رغم أن عدد المنازل التي يريد إيصال التيار الكهربائي لها أكثر من ثلاثة مبانٍ وإن  له أكثر من ثلاث سنوات لم يحصل على نتيجة مع شركة الكهرباء مما تسبب في حرمانه من  الحصول على الخدمة .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

دعوة 228 متضررا لاستلام التعويض غدا

الدفعة الثالثة من متضرري السيول تتسلم الشيكات ومواطن يرفض قيمة  التعويض

تضرر 9900 مركبة و 15 لجنة لحصر التلفيات





تواصلت أعمال اللجان المشكلة لتسليم متضرري سيول جدة تعويضاتهم  وكانت الدفعة الثالثة من المتضررين قد بادرت بالحضور إلى مقر الدفاع المدني في حي  الشرفية أمس الثلاثاء وسط تنظيم امني عال ضم عدة جهات وهي الدفاع المدني والشرطة  والمرور ووزارة المالية والمحافظة ونجحت تلك اللجان في وضع آلية للعمل سجلت نجاحا  كبيرا فيما تسلم أكثر من 280 مواطنا شيكات تعويضاتهم عن الأضرار التي لحقت  بعقاراتهم الناتجة عن سيول جدة وذلك من أصل 571 شخصا تم الإعلان عن أرقام سجلاتهم  المدنية في الصحف منذ بداية عملية الصرف السبت الماضي.
وأكدت مصادر ان مواطنا  واحدا فقط تحفظ أمس على استلام شيك التعويض الخاص به عن مستودع للتخزين معترضا على  مبلغ التقدير وطالب بمراجعة التعويض وسط تأكيدات من رئيس لجنة الإغاثة بمحافظة جدة  التابعة لوزارة المالية إبراهيم سليمان الدريويش بأن التعويضات المصروفة للمتضررين  من أصحاب العقارات التي سيتم صرفها يوم السبت الموافق 6/3/1431هـ تعد نهائية، وقال  حسب اللائحة المعتمدة فان هذه المبالغ المالية التي ستصرف للمتضررين تعتبر نهائية  ولا يوجد هناك نية لإعادة التقدير مرة أخرى.
وقال الدريويش سيتم صرف المالبغ  المالية عن طريق شيكات بنكية عن طريق بنك واحد، مؤكدا أنه تم الاستعانة بالمكاتب  العقارية من خلال الاستشارة والاستفسار عن أسعار المتر في الأحياء التي أصيبت  بالأضرار وقيمة عمليات الترميم وهو ما مكن اللجنة والتي دعمت بأصحاب الخبرة ممن  امضوا سنوات عدة في حصر الأضرار والتقديرات وقال لـ" اليوم ": ستكون هناك إجراءات  مشددة للصرف ولن يسمح بتواجد متضررين لم ترد أرقام سجلاتهم ضمن القوائم المعلنة  وذلك بهدف تسهيل العمل, وكانت إشكالية النموذج رقم 10 قد شكلت لبسا لدى المتضررين  والذين توافد عدد منهم إلى اللجنة بدون أن يتم إحضاره رغم أن الاشتراطات أكدت على  وجوده، وقال العميد عبدالله الجداوي إن إحضار النموذج رقم 10 ضروري لاستلام الشيك  ولا حاجة للمتضرر أن يحضر إلينا ومن ثم يقوم باستخراجه من المحكمة وعليه أن يتوجه  إليها مباشرة لاستلام ذلك النموذج الخاص بالكوارث والذي يستخدم في استلام تعويضات  الكوارث فقط، وعلى نفس الصعيد واصلت اللجنة المشكلة من وزارة الداخلية والمالية  مهامها في حصر أضرار المركبات المتضررة من جراء السيول وكانت اللجنة قد انطلقت يوم  السبت الماضي ووضعت لها آلية لحصر أضرار المركبات كما قال الدكتور فيحان العتيبي  رئيس لجنة تقدير الأضرار والذي أكد وجود 15 لجنة مختصة تقوم بحصر الأضرار للمركبات  مشيرا إلى تضرر 9900 مركبة ونعمل حاليا على تقدير تعويضاتها، مبينا أن السيارات  المسجلة في حصر الدفاع المدني واستكملت بياناتها هي فقط التي ستدخل في عملية  التقدير، وقال العتيبي: اللجان تباشر مهامها من خلال الاتصال على ملاك السيارات  وتحديد موعد لفحصها والتأكد من وقوع الضرر وأضاف بعد الوقوف عليها يتم تقدير  الأضرار وقيمة التعويض، وقال بالنسبة للسيارات التي تم إصلاحها يتم العمل وفق آلية  معينة تعتمد على التأكد من الضرر الذي وقع عليها وأضاف: واجهتنا مشاكل بأن بعض  المتضررين من ملاك السيارات لا يعرفون موقع سياراتهم بعد ان جرفها السيل وهو ما  يصعب عملية الوقوف عليها مؤكدا أن المعايير الموضوعة لتقدير التعويض تتمثل في  الوقوف على السيارة اولا لتدرج ويتم تقدير التعويض، من جهة أخرى أعلنت وزارة  المالية الدفعة الخامسة من السجلات المدنية للمواطنين والمواطنات المتضررة منازلهم  من جراء سيول جدة حيث شددت المالية على أن موعد صرف شيكاتهم سيكون يوم الأربعاء  الموافق 10-3-1431هـ, وضمت القائمة 228 متضررا.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

جراحة نادرة لانقاذ عين طفل بمدينة الملك عبدالله الطبية 






تمكن فريق طبي من مستشفى النور التخصصي بمدينة الملك عبدالله  الطبية وكلية الطب بجامعة أم القرى من اجراء عملية جراحية دقيقة ومعقدة باستخدام  طريقة طبية حديثة ومتطورة تعتمد على استخدام منظار الجيوب الأنفية لطفل سعودي يبلغ  من العمر 11عاما لإزالة التهابات ضاغطة على العين اليمنى.
وأوضح استشاري جراحة  الأنف والأذن والحنجرة بالمستشفى والأستاذ المساعد بكلية الطب بجامعة أم القرى  الدكتور أمين بن زيد العباد الحرابي الذي قام بإجراء العملية ان المريض قدم  للمستشفى وهو يعاني من التهابات حادة في الجيوب الأنفية ما أدى إلى انتشار تلك  الالتهابات في منطقة العين اليمنى مشيرا إلى أن الالتهابات لم تستجب للعلاج  بالمضادات الحيوية ما استدعى ضرورة التدخل الجراحي لإنقاذ العين بعد إرادة الله  وتوفيقه لافتا النظر إلى انه تم خلال العملية استخدام أحدث التقنيات العلاجية  والأسلوب الجراحي الحديث باستخدام منظار الجيوب الأنفية بدلا من العملية التقليدية  التي كانت تجرى في السابق عن طريق فتح خارجي لإزالة الالتهابات الضاغطة على العين  وإزالة الجدار العظمي الداخلي للعين اليمنى لتخفيف الضغط وحماية العين والحفاظ على  العصب البصري وذلك بطريقة جراحية دقيقة لا تتم إلا في المراكز الجراحية المتقدمة  فقط
وأكد أن العملية الجراحية التي استغرقت ساعة ونصف الساعة خلت من أي مضاعفات  وتكللت بالنجاح التام.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

متهور يدهس طفلا ويفر هاربا 



أصيب طفل يبلغ 14عاما من عمره بعدة جروح متفرقه مساء أمس الأول،  إثر دهسه على الطريق الفاصل بين مزار سيد الشهداء والحي المقابل من قبل سيارة فورد  ذات لون اسود إلا أن قائد السيارة لاذا بالفرار من الموقع تاركا الطفل غارقا في  دمائه، مما أدى الى تدخل المارة محاولين إنقاذه والاتصال بالأسعاف. وتعود التفاصيل  عندما حاول الطفل عبور الطريق نحو مسجد سيد الشهداء ،حيث تفاجأ بالسيارة تسير بسرعة  عالية ،ولم يتمكن قائدها من تجاوز الطفل مما ادى الى دهسه وتم إدخاله الى العنايه  المركزة ادخل على إثرها المستشفى ، ليجدد هذا الحادث مطالب اهالي الحي بإنشاء جسور  تربط الحي بالجهة الأخرى لاسيما وجود مدرسة ابتدائية في ذات المنطقة .وطالب اهالي  الحي بإنشاء جسور رغم مطالبهم المستمرة بإنشاء جسور وأنفاق لتسهيل وتأمين عبور طلاب  المدرسة الابتدائية والأهالي والمارة .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

وثيقة جديدة بصلاحيات واسعة لمديري المدارس مطلع العام القادم 



تعكف وزارة التربية والتعليم جاهدة خلال هذه الأيام للانتهاء من  الدراسة التطويرية لصلاحيات مديري المدارس ، والتي من المتوقع أن يتم تطبيقها مع  بداية العام الدراسي المقبل 1431/1432هـ ، وذلك لإحداث نقلة نوعية في إدارة المدارس  يمكن من خلالها تحقيق المصلحة التعليمية والتربوية ، وتتضمن "وثيقة صلاحيات مديري  المدارس" مجموعة من الصلاحيات التي تخول مديري المدارس عدم الرجوع لإدارات التربية  والتعليم التابعين لها ، وتمنحهم الحق في اتخاذ بعض القرارات والإجراءات ومنها منح  مكافآت للمعلمين المتميزين والخصم من المقصرين ، وتأتي الوثيقة استجابة لمطالب  مديري المدارس "بنين وبنات" الذين تعالت أصواتهم طيلة الأعوام الماضية في المطالبة  بدرجة من الاستقلالية والمرونة تزيد من قدرتهم على قيادة مؤسساتهم التربوية  والتعامل مع هيئتها الإدارية والتعليمية.
وعلمت" اليوم" أن تلك الوثيقة يدرسها  حاليا عدد من مشرفي أقسام الإدارات المدرسية ومديري المدارس والمختصين، على أن  تطبقها الوزارة بعد اعتمادها بشكل تجريبي لمدة عام دراسي يتم بناءً عليها اعتمادها  أو رفضها وسوف يتم عرضها على الاجتماع القادم لوزير التربية والتعليم بمديري إدارات  التربية والتعليم في المملكة لمناقشتها وابداء الرأي فيها.
وتشمل الصلاحيات التي  تضمنتها الوثيقة ويتوقع إقرارها حال انتهاء مراحلها الأخيرة، تكليفات خارج الدوام  الرسمي وفتح المدارس خارج الدوام، ونقل المعلمين داخلياً، ومنح مكافأة مالية للمعلم  المكتمل نصابه ويكلف بحصص انتظار لزميل غائب عن الدوام وكذلك تنص هذه الوثيقة على  ضرورة اختيار مديري المدارس وفق معايير محددة .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مقيمان تنتهي مشاجرتهما بالقتل


تمكنت الجهات الامنية بعد مباشرة موقع الجريمة ممثلة بالدوريات  الأمنية والأدلة الجنائية والمباحث الجنائية مساء امس الاول من القبض على مقيم مصري  قام بقتل عامل من الجنسية المصرية بعد مشاجرة دارت بينهما داخل محل الحلاقه في شارع  الخالدية بمدينة بريدة وحسب إفادة شهود العيان المتواجدين في الموقع علماً بأنه تم  التحفظ على الجاني ومازال ملف التحقيقات في القضية مفتوحا حتى تعرف اسباب الخلاف  لتقصي الحقائق.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

التقديم لحاملات الدبلومات دون الجامعية على موقع «الخدمة» السبت 



تبدأ يوم السبت المقبل، حاملات الدبلومات ما دون الجامعية  الراغبات في العمل الحكومي بالوظائف الإدارية والفنية والحرفية والصحية تسجيل  بياناتهن على موقع وزارة الخدمة المدنية على شبكة الإنترنت ويشمل ذلك من سبق لهن  التقدم لإعلانات الوزارة السابقة ولم يتم ترشيحهن حتى تاريخ صدور هذا الإعلان، ومن  لم يسبق لهن التقدم لإعلانات الوزارة. وأوضح المتحدث الرسمي لوزارة الخدمة المدنية  عبد العزيز بن عبد الرحمن الخنين أن الوزارة ستعلن خلال أيام، تفاصيل آلية بدء  تسجيل بيانات راغبات العمل في القطاع الحكومي من حملة الدبلومات دون الجامعية عبر  موقع الوزارة على شبكة الانترنت ويشمل الدبلومات بعد الكفاءة المتوسطة لمدة لا تقل  عن 18 شهراً كحد أدنى والدبلومات بعد الثانوية العامة لمدة لا تقل عن سنة كحد أدنى.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مقتل عامل اختناقا بالكربون




قتل عامل في العشرينيات اختناقا بغاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون إثر سقوطه في بئر حقل  زراعي في وادي وثال جنوبي الطائف أمس . وقال المتحدث الرسمي في الدفاع المدني،  المقدم خالد عبد الله القحطاني، إن العامل الذي كان يحاول تشغيل محرك كهربائي في  محيط البئر سقط في العمق واستنشق الغاز السام المتصاعد ما أدى إلى وفاته، ونجح أحد  الغواصين في إجلاء جثته التي نقلت إلى ثلاجة الموتى في مستشفى الملك فيصل.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

راعية أغنام تعثر على رجل متوفى  جوار سيارته
عثر على مواطن  متوفى على بعد 20 كلم جنوب غرب المدينة المنورة أمس، بعد يومين من استنفار  الشرطة والدفاع المدني آلياتها والاستعانة بالطيران العمودي بحثا عنه.

وقال مشعل العلوي ـ قريب من المتوفى ـ إن امرأة ترعى الأغنام في المكان عثرت على  صيفي حويمد العلوي «60 عاما» متوفى إلى جوار سيارته دون أن يكون هناك علامات اعتداء  عليه، موضحا أنها أبلغت ذويها، وتم إبلاغ الشرطة التي حضرت للمكان، وتبين أن  المتوفى يرتدي رداء النوم وكان في وضعية النائم بجوار سيارته.

وكانت شرطة  المدينة المنورة والدفاع المدني، كثفت جهودها في اليومين الماضيين، إثر تلقيها  بلاغا من أسرة الفقيد عن خروجه من منزل أسرته ليلا وأنه لم يعد منذ نحو أربعة أيام.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

هروب جماعي للخادمات بخطة عشاء


 


استغلت خمس عاملات منازل آسيويات مناسبة عائلية لمجموعة أسر في مدينة الرياض  الأسبوع الماضي، لتنفيذ مخطط هروب جماعي إلى جهة غير معلومة.
وبدأت تفاصيل  هروبهن حينما التقت مجموعة من الأسر في منزل قريبهم بغية السمر والتمتع بإجازة  نهاية الأسبوع، وتجمعت العاملات في المطبخ لإعداد العشاء وطبخ خطة الهروب من  المنزل.
وتحدث حامد المالكي  قائلا : العاملات تحين انشغال  الحضور بعد طعام العشاء وشرب الشاي، وبدأن في إخراج النفايات إلى ما حول المنزل على  التوالي ومواصلة رحلة الهرب.
وبين المالكي أنه وبقية المدعوين لم يتنبهوا إلى  مخطط الهروب الجماعي إلا بعد فترة من مغادرتهن.
وأوضح المالكي أن اكتشاف هروب  العاملات سبب حالة استنفار جماعية وسط الحضور، خصوصا أرباب عمل الخادمات، الذين  اضطروا للعودة إلى منازلهم مخافة أن يقدمن على سرقة منازلهم، مشيرا إلى أنهم أبلغوا  الجهات الأمنية بالهروب وسجل بلاغ بالواقعة.

 :bigsmile:  ماشاءالله حتى الهروب صار جماعي عندنا 
 :toung:  حلو التعاون

----------


## شمعه تحترق

طبيب نسي الطبخة فاحترق المنزل


تمكنت فرقة  الدفاع المدني في طريف من إخماد حريق شب في شقة تقع وسط السوق العام. وعزا مصدر في  الدفاع المدني سبب الحريق إلى تهاون ونسيان مقيم عربي يعمل طبيبا في مستشفى طريف  العام ويسكن بمفرده طبخة كان يعدها لتكون وجبة العشاء.

وبين المصدر أن الطبيب  تحدث بالهاتف مع صديقه ونسي الأكل على النار وخرج من المنزل وتصاعد الدخان من من  النوافذ حتى شاهده المارة والمتسوقين فأبلغوا الدفاع المدني الذي حضر أفراده  وأخمدوا النيران.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

في مصر : إغتصاب فتاه عمرها 15 وحملها سفاحاً من اجل المال



إتهمت طالبة بالمرحلة الاعدادية "15 سنة" أربعة من شباب بمحافظة كفر الشيخ المصرية  بمعاشرتها جنسيا أكثر من مرة مما تسبب فى افقادها عذريتها وحملها  سفاحا.

وكانت أجهزة الأمن بمحافظة كفر الشيخ "200 كم شمال القاهرة" قد تلقت  بلاغا من أسرة تلميذة بالاعدادى بالحامول بظهورعلامات الحمل على إبنتهم وبالكشف على  الفتاة اتضح أنها حامل فى الشهر الرابع .

وتبين من التحريات أن المجنى عليها  تقابلت أكثر من مرة مع أربعة من الشباب بالمدينة برضاها فى منطقة الزراعات وقضت  معهم عدة أيام مقابل مبلغ مالى وتعدوا عليها جنسيا أكثر من مرة حتى أفقدوها عذريتها  وحملت منهم سفاحا .

تحرر محضر بالواقعة وطلبت النيابة تحريات المباحث حول  الواقعة وإلقاء القبض على المتهمين وعرض المجنى عليها على الطب الشرعى لتحديد نسب  الطفل .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

وفي مصر أيضاً : أم تقتل ابنها بعد تعذيبه بمبيد حشري وسيخ حديدي

قضت محكمة الجنايات بمحافظة الإسكندرية المصرية بمعاقبة ربة منزل وزوجها وشقيقها  بالسجن المشدد لمدة 7 سنوات لاشتراكهم فى اختطاف نجلها وتعذيبه حتى فارق  الحياه.

وكانت أجهزة الأمن بمحافظة الأسكندرية قد تلقت بلاغا يفيد بوجود  برميل به جثمان شاب مقيد بحبل وملقى بجانب ترعة مياه الشرب وبالانتقال إلى مكان  الحادث اكتشف رجال المباحث أن الجثمان لشاب يبلغ من العمر 25 عاما وعلى جسده آثار  حروق ناتجة عن تعذيب.

وكثف رجال المباحث تحرياتهم لمعرفة المجنى عليه  وملابسات الجريمة ، حيث تم التعرف على بياناته من خلال مضاهاة بصماته ببصمات  المسجلين خطر بالحاسب الآلى حيث تتطابقت بصماته مع أحد المتهمين المسجلين إجراميا  الذى سبق اتهامه فى العديد من قضايا السرقة والتسول بالطريق العام.

وأثبتت  التحقيقات أن المجنى عليه كان دائم الخلاف مع المتهمين وهم والدته وزوجها وشقيقها  بسبب سوء سلوكه وهروبه الدائم من منزله. وتبين من التحريات أن المتهمين قاموا  باستدراج المجنى عليه إلى منزل والدته بعد هروبه منه وقاموا بتكبيله واحتجازه فى  المنزل لمدة أربعة أيام مع استمرار تعذيبه وحرقه، مستخدمين المبيد الحشرى و "سيخ  حديد" لإحراقة بأماكن حساسة بجسده بغرض تعذيبه بعد معرفتهم أنه شاذ جنسيا  .

ألقى القبض على المتهمين الذين اعترفوا أن المجنى عليه توفى متأثرا بجراحه  وأنهم قاموا بالتخلص منه عن طريق وضعه فى برميل وإلقائه بالطريق العام، وأحيل  المتهمون إلى الجنايات بعد استكمال التحقيقات اللازمة لتصدر الحكم السابق ضدهم  .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

السجن 15 سنة لأردنية قتلت ابنة زوجها ضربا وحرقا بسبب تبولها على نفسها

افاد مصدر قضائي اردني اليوم ان محكمة الجنايات الكبرى حكمت بالسجن عشرة اعوام على  سيدة قتلت ابنة زوجها ذات الاربعة اعوام ضربا بسبب تبولها على نفسها. 

وقال  المصدر ان "المغدورة البالغة من العمر اربعة اعوام ابنة زوج المتهمة (24 عاما)"  قامت "بقتل الطفلة بسبب تبولها الدائم على نفسها". 

واوضح ان السيدة التي  "تزوجت من والد المغدورة قبل حوالي شهرين من الواقعة تولد لديها اثناء تلك المدة  الحقد والكراهية وقررت بعد تفكير هادىء لا يشوبه اي اضطرابات الانتقام من الطفلة".  

واضاف "امعانا في تنفيذ مخططها الاجرامي وبكل برودة اعصاب قامت المتهمة في  احد الايام بنزع ملابس المغدورة كاملة وحرقت المجني عليها في منطقة فرجها بواسطة  قطعة من الحديد بعد أن أصبحت جمرا". وتابع انها "لم تكتف بذلك بل عضت المغدورة في  مؤخرتها بقوة تاركة طبعة لاسنانها". 

واوضح انه "تنفيذا لما عقدت العزم  عليه، قامت بضرب المغدورة بواسطة عصا على انحاء متفرقة من جسدها حتى انكسرت العصا  الى قسمين وسقطت المغدروة ارضا والدم ينزف منها. ولضمان الاجهاز عليها قامت بجرها  الى الحمام ووضعتها بالمقعدة وقامت بالدعس عليها وبكل قوة بكلتا قدميها حيث كانت  المغدروة تصرخ بقوة". 

وتابع ان "المتهمة ابلغت زوجها بعد قدومه من العمل  بان المغدورة سقطت من على الدرج"، مشيرا الى انه "تم اسعافها الى المستشفى واجريت  لها عملية جراحية". 

وقد تبين انها "تعاني من نزيف داخل البطن مع تمزق في  الاحشاء الداخلية. ورغم محاولات انقاذها من خلال اعطائها اربع وحدات دم ووضعها على  جهاز التنفس الاصطناعي فارقت الحياة". 

واكد المصدر ان "تقرير الطب الشرعي  بعد تشريح الجثة اشار الى وجود كدمات وكسور في انحاء متفرقة من الجسم وحرق في فرجها  وعضة في مؤخرتها وهي ناتجة عن اعمال تعذيب ولا يمكن ان تكون ناتجة عن سقوط". ووقعت  الجريمة في عمان في العاشر من اغسطس 2008. 

ووجهت المحكمة للمتهمة تهمة  "القتل المفضي الى الموت".

 :huh:  الله ياخذها مع هالاجرام 15 سنه بس  :evil:  هذي اعدام قليل فيها

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مصري يذبح والده لأنه أيقظه ويعود ليواصل نومه



حرص والد على إيقاظ ابنه للذهاب للمدرسة فقام الابن بذبح أبيه .. وعاد ليواصل نومه.  وفوجئت الأم بالجريمة بعد عودتها من السوق. ووفقا لما ذكرته صحيفة الأخبار المصرية يوم أمس الاثنين فقد تبين للشرطة أن الطالب (16 عاما) وهو في الصف الثاني الصناعي هو مرتكب  الجريمة واعترف بأن والده سبه بعد إيقاظه فتوجه إلى المطبخ وأحضر سكينا وقام بذبحه  وعاد ليواصل نومه مرة أخرى.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

في سوريا .. قتلها لرفضها الزواج منه



أقدم رجل في الأريعين من عمره على إطلاق  النار على شابة في العشرين من عمرها بعد رفضها الزواج منه في محافظة السويداء  .

وقال مصدر مطلع أن الشابة  وتدعى " ريما " أدخلت إلى مشفى السويداء الوطني ، وهي مفارقة الحياة إثر إصابتها  بطلق ناري نافذ بالعنق من مسدس حربي مجهول النوع و العيار .

وأشار المصدر نفسه أن الرجل  الأربعيني ويدعى " جلال " هو من قام بإطلاق النار على " ريما " بسبب رفضها للزوراج  منه ، ولاذ " جلال " بالفرار  بعد الحادثة مباشرة  " .

و قالت هيئة الكشف  الطبي و القضائي  " إن سبب الوفاة ناجم عن نزف صاعق للأوعية الكبيرة بالرقبة ناتج عن طلق  ناري وحيد اخترق الرقبة من اليمين  إلى اليسار من مسافة تزيد عن المتر ، و هذا سبب  كافي لحدوث الوفاة " .

 القاضي قرر تسليم  الجثة لذويها أصولا ً ، في حين لا يزال البحث جاري عن القاتل

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أترك المجال لبقية فريق النشره لإضافة مالديهم من أخبار

ابو طارق & شبووك & ملووك

إن تمكنت ستكون لي عوده في وقت لاحق لإضافة ما استجد من أخبار اليوم

طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 8 و40  دقيقه صباحا ً:

درجة الحراره /21مئويه

نسبة الرطوبه / 49 %

سرعة الرياح / 3 كم / ساعه

اتجاه الرياح /جنوبيه شرقيه

الرؤيه / 16 كم

----------


## ابو طارق

*اتهام طبيب أميركي باغتصاب أكثر من 100 طفل*

جرى توجيه الاتهام إلى طبيب أطفال أميركي يدعى إيرل بي برادلي أمس بارتكاب 103 جريمة اغتصاب تردد أنه ارتكبها بحق أطفال مرضى بينما كانوا يخضعون للعلاج. 
وأفادت صحيفة "ديلاوير أون لاين" أن برادلي مثل أمام محكمة منطقة سوسكس بولاية ديلاوير حيث يواجه الاتهام بالاعتداء 461 مرة على قاصرين وتردد أن الاعتداءات شملت الاغتصاب. 
وجرى اتهام برادلي في كانون الاول الماضي بارتكاب تسعة جرائم اغتصاب بيد أن الأدلة التي تم جمعها من تسجيلات شرائط الفيديو دفعت الشرطة إلى زيادة عدد الاتهامات.

----------


## ابو طارق

*فضة...أكبر طالبة في العالم*

المواطنة الأردنية فضة خليل البشتاوي (89 عاما) هي أكبر طالبة على مقاعد الدراسة، ليس في الأردن فحسب بل في العالم أجمع. وكانت فضة التحقت منذ عامين بأحد مراكز محو الأمية في بلدة وقاص في لواء الأغوار (شمال الأردن).
وعلى الرغم من سنها المتقدمة وانحناء ظهرها فان ذلك لم يمنعها من طلب العلم الذي حرمت منه في صغرها نتيجة ظروف عائلتها الاقتصادية آنذاك.
وقالت فضة، المولودة عام 1921 في بيسان- فلسطين، إنها طيلة حياتها كانت تحلم بتعلم القراءة والكتابة إلا أن ظروفها المعيشية الصعبة حالت دون ذلك، مشيرة إلى أنها رأت في منامها أنها تقرأ القرآن مما دفعها في اليوم التالي للذهاب إلى مركز محو الأمية في البلدة وتسجيل اسمها لتصبح أكبر طالبة تدخل مراكز محو الأمية في المملكة.
وتضيف فضة وهي أرملة منذ عام 1968، "شجعت بعض جاراتي من كبيرات السن على ضرورة التسجيل بمركز محو الأمية وعدم تفويت نعمة القراءة والكتابة ليتمكن من معرفة ما يدور حولهن ولقراءة القرآن الكريم والعبادة بالشكل الصحيح".
وتراجع فضة دروسها مع أبنائها وبناتها وأحفادها وزميلاتها اللواتي يدرسن معها، وتحضير دروس اليوم التالي.

----------


## ابو طارق

*مواقع الكترونية تساعد مستخدميها على تذكر مواعيدهم اليومية*

لم تعد المواقع الاجتماعية وسيلة للتواصل مع الآخرين فحسب، بل أصبحت أيضا أداة لمساعدة المستخدمين على تذكر مواعيدهم اليومية، والمناسبات المهمة التي قد ينسونها بسبب تعقيدات ومشاغل الحياة.
موقع Remember the Milk هو أحد تلك المواقع المتصلة بـ Twitter، الذي من خلاله يمكن للمستخدم إرسال المهام التي يجب أن يقوم بها مسبقا، ليقوم بدوره بتذكيره بها عبر Twitter لاحقا.
الشرط الوحيد للتواصل مع هذا الموقع هو أن تكون مشتركا في Twitter، فالتذكير بالمهام لن يتم إرساله إلى بريدك الشخصي، بل إلى صفحتك على Twitter.
يدرج هذا الموقع مجموعة من الجمل التي تحدد المهمة والتاريخ والوقت.
ولا يقتصر استخدام هذا الموقع من خلال Twitter فحسب، بل يمكن أيضا استخدامه مع كل من Google Calendar، وBlack Beery، وGoogle Gmail.
ويحظى هذا الموقع بأهمية بالغة، إذ وصل عدد متتبعيه على صفحة Twitter وحدها إلى أكثر من 45 ألفا حتى الآن.

----------


## ابو طارق

*الكويت تعتقل 6 شباب لبنانيين بسبب هوّيتهم الجنسيّة المثليّة*

احال رجال المباحث الجنائية في الكويت ستة شباب لبنانيين بسبب هويّتهم الجنسيّة المثليّة الى جهة الاختصاص قبض عليهم خارجين بعد ممارستهم الجنس في شقة بمنطقة حولي، حسبما ذكر موقع midnews.net. وجاء ذلك اثر ورود معلومات الى رجال المباحث الكويتية إذ نُصِب لهم كمينا كالمجرمين وعند خروجهم طلبوا منهم اوراقهم الثبوتية فتبين انهم لبنانيون ويتشبهون بالنساء فتم القبض عليهم وسجلت قضية بحقهم.

----------


## ابو طارق

*إبرة في بطن امرأة سودانية لأربعين عاماً*

أجرى الاطباء في احدى مستشفيات الخرطوم عملية جراحية لامرأة لاستخراج ابرة حياكة ظلت داخل بطنها لمدة اربعين عاما.
وقالت المرأة التي فاق عمرها الخمسين عاما انها ابتلعت الابرة عندما كانت تدرس باحدى المدارس الاولية خوفا من عقاب المعلمة اثناء حصة التدبير المنزلي.
واكدت انها عندما عادت الى منزلها بعد انتهاء اليوم الدراسي في ذلك الوقت شعرت ان الابرة تسد حلقها لكنها تناست الامر بعد ان شعرت بنزولها الى داخل تجويف البطن. واضافت "شعرت بالالم بعد مرور خمس سنوات واجرت لي عملية جراحية اكد بعدها الاطباء انهم استخرجوا الابرة".

----------


## ابو طارق

*سرق ليعالج ابنته المريضة ووعد بإعادة المسروقات فور شفائها*

تسلل لص إلى منزل في أحد الأحياء التركية، واستولى على كمية من الذهب يقدر ثمنها بثلاثة آلاف وخمسمائة دولار. فتقدم صاحب الشقة ببلاغ إلى مركز شرطة الحي، و بعد مرور يومين فوجئ صاحب الشقة بكيس معلق على باب شقته، وبداخله أكثر من نصف الذهب المسروق مع رسالة كتب فيها "أرجو المعذرة سرقت منزلك لأن ابنتي البالغة من العمر عامين ترقد في المستشفى مصابة بمرض السرطان، ولقد بعت جزءا من الذهب الذي سرقته لشراء العلاج لأبنتي وسأعيد لكم المبلغ المسروق بعد شفائها، أرجو المعذرة".
فما كان من صاحب الشقة الا ان توجه إلى مركز الشرطة، وسحب شكواه ضد الرجل بعد تأثره بما جاء في رسالة اللص "الشريف".

----------


## ابو طارق

*شخص يقع من على شرفة سكن في أثناء منافسة على "أبعد بصقة"*

أعلنت شرطة مدينة ماربورغ الالمانية الجنوبية الغربية أن "شخصا من المدينة وقع من شرفة سكن على علو ثمانية أمتار خلال تنافس حامي الوطيس على ارسال أبعد بصقة يقوم بها المتسابقون".
وأوضح متحدث باسم الشرطة في تصريح صحافي أن "الماربورغي اصيب جراء سقوطه الى الارض بجروح عدة في العمود الفقري"، مشيرا الى ان "المسابقة شملت الى جانب الماربورغي الثمل شخصين آخرين كانا معه في شرفة الطابق الثالث".
كما أوضح أن "الثمل زلت به القدم ففقد توازنه ووقع عن الشرفة في أثناء محاولته تهيئة نفسه لارسال بصقته الى أبعد ما يمكن".

----------


## ابو طارق

*برلماني مصري حاول ضرب زميله ونعته بـ"الوسخ والحيوان"*

شهدت لجنة القوى العاملة في البرلمان المصري، أمس، مهزلة برلمانية أثناء مناقشة أزمة شركة طنطا للكتان بعد توقفها عن العمل، وقيام عمالها بالاعتصام أمام البرلمان، حيث تبادل النواب السباب والشتائم والاتهامات، ووصل الأمر إلى حد التشابك بالأيدي.
في بداية الجلسة، أكد رئيس اللجنة حسين مجاور أنه سيتم صرف شهرين لعمال الشركة حتى يتم انتهاء الأزمة، لكن المعارضة رفضت هذا الكلام، وأكد عدد من نوابها أن الاعتصام سيتجدد من جديد.
وتساءل النائب المستقل جمال زهران "وهل سنترك العمال في الشارع"؟ في حين قال النائب "الإخواني" يسري بيومي "إن الحرامية باعوا مصر، وأن الأمر يستدعي تدخل النائب العام"، وهنا اعترض النائب عن الحزب الوطني الحاكم أحمد شوبير، قائلا: "هو كلام هجص... المستثمر كّتر خيره، ولا الأمر مجرد وجع قلب". فرد عليه بيومي: "إنت لك هدف مشبوه". فرد شوبير: "أنا مشبوه يا وسخ... أنا وطني وأشرف منك".
وصعد شوبير على أحد المقاعد، محاولا ضرب بيومي لولا تدخل النواب الذين منعوه، وقال لبيومي: "والله ما حسيبك يا وسخ... يا حيوان. وحياة أمك مش حاسيبك وأمثالك هم المشبوهين". وظل يردد سبابا وشتائم ضد

----------


## ابو طارق

*سوبرمان بمليون دولار*

حققت طبعة اولى نادرة للغاية وفي حالة جيدة من كتاب هزلي عن سوبرمان رقما قياسيا اذ بيعت مقابل مليون دولار أميركي في مزاد علني أقيم عبر موقع الكتروني.
وأشار اصحاب الموقع ان كتاب "فكاهات مثيرة1" (Action Comics 1) نشر لاول مرة في حزيران عام 1938 وقدم البطل الاسطوري الذي يحارب الجريمة لمحبيه ويصف كيف انه ولد على كوكب مختلف ثم انتقل الى كوكب الارض.
وقال ستيفن فيشلر مؤسس الموقع ان الكتاب هو واحد بين حوالي 100 فقط. وان اثنين او ثلاثة في حالة جيدة مماثلة.
واوضح فيشلر ان المرة السابقة التي عرض فيها الكتاب في السوق كانت قبل 15 عاما وحقق 150 الف دولار. ولم يتم الافصاح عن اسم المشتري الحالي.
ويفوق مبلغ المليون دولار ثلاثة امثال الرقم القياسي السابق الذي حققه الموقع العام الماضي وهو 317 الف دولار مقابل نسخة من نفس الكتاب ولكن أقل جودة.
وبالعودة الى عام 1938 كان يباع الكتاب مقابل عشرة سنتات.

----------


## ابو طارق

***ولي العهد السعودي يتبرع بعشرين مليون ريال للأيتام والمعاقين في اليمن*

أعلن ولي العهد السعودي الأمير سلطان بن عبد العزيز عن تبرعه بمبلغ عشرين مليون ريال خصص منها عشرة ملايين ريال للأيتام وعشرة ملايين ريال للمعاقين في الجمهورية اليمنية.
المكرمة اتت اثناء زيارة وفد من مشايخ القبائل والأعيان في اليمن برئاسة الشيخ ناجي عبد العزيز الشائف، الذين قدموا للسلام عليه وتهنئته بسلامة العودة إلى المملكة، وقد أعلن الأمير سلطان عن ترحيبه بالوفد الشقيق، وعن تبرعه بمبلغ عشرين مليون ريال للأيتام والمعاقين في اليمن.
الوفد شدد ايضا على أواصر المحبة والأخوة والجوار التي تجمع بين " بلدينا حكومة وشعباً، كما نؤكد رفضنا وإدانتنا لأعمال العناصر المتسللة العدوانية التي تسببت في تدمير داخلي في مناطق صعدة وسفيان والجوف وإزعاج للأمن والسكينة العامة في بعض المناطق الحدودية في بلدكم الشقيق".

----------


## MOONY

*يسلمووو على الجهود 
والله هالدنيا تخوف وأخبار اليوم كلها قتل ومقاتل
ياكافي
*

----------


## فرح

السجن 15 سنة لأردنية قتلت ابنة زوجها ضربا وحرقا بسبب تبولها على نفسها

يااااارب ...
مااقسى هذا القلب كيف تحملت تعمل هييييك
والايقهر بس هذا هو الحكم ...!
مصري يذبح والده لأنه أيقظه ويعود ليواصل نومه

ويش هالبشر لايوجد في داخلهم قلووووب
ولكنه مسوي شي يرجع يناااام حشى حتى لو ذابح دجاااجه 
مااعتقد ينااام ..قست القلوووب 
_متى الفرج يااااامولااااي_ 
ياااارب كل هالاجراااام يصل في هذه الدنيا 
اصبحنا لاآماااان ..
مرااااسلينا الاعــــزااااء
كل الشكر لكم ولجهوووودكم الطيبه
وربي يحفظكم 
وعظم الله اجوووركم بمصابنا بالامام عليه السلام

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*عظم الله أجورنا وأجوركم بإستشهاد مولانا ومقتدانا ابا محمد الامام الحسن الزكي العسكري عليه السلام ..نتقدم بخالص العزاء لمولانا وصاحب الزمان الامام الحجة المنتظر عجل الله فرجه الشريف* 

*وين ضماير البشر وقلوبهم ..انعدمت الرحمة وانتهى الاحساس والا شننوو ..؟*
*احد يقتل ابوه علشان النوووم ويش قلبه هذا ؟*
*والا اللي تقتل طفلة صغيره ..والا ..*

*اما الغباء بعينه اللي يشارك في مسابقه ويطيح ميت فيها ع شنو اطول بصقه ×قمة الغباء*
*والسارق اللي يعالج بنته بصراحه اتألمت اليه ..،الله يشافيها ..*

*شمعة تحترق ، ابوطارق*
*الله يعطيكم الف عااافيه ع النشرة الاخباريه*
*موفقين اعزائي لكل خير*
*دمتما بوود*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ابو طاارق ..





> *اتهام طبيب أميركي باغتصاب أكثر من 100 طفل*



هذا مو طبيب هذا مرض  :evil: 





> وتضيف فضة وهي أرملة منذ عام 1968، "شجعت بعض جاراتي من كبيرات السن على ضرورة التسجيل بمركز محو الأمية وعدم تفويت نعمة القراءة والكتابة ليتمكن من معرفة ما يدور حولهن ولقراءة القرآن الكريم والعبادة بالشكل الصحيح".



 :nuts:  عجبتني بصراحه 





> ذلك اثر ورود معلومات الى رجال المباحث الكويتية إذ نُصِب لهم كمينا كالمجرمين وعند خروجهم طلبوا منهم اوراقهم الثبوتية فتبين انهم لبنانيون ويتشبهون بالنساء فتم القبض عليهم وسجلت قضية بحقهم.



على فكره هالشي دارج في الكويت بشكل غير معقول اني شفت بعيوني

تلاقي الشباب مع الشباب والبنات مع البنات وانت ماتعرف ايهو فيهم الشاب وأيهي البنت  :weird:  ولهم حركات مررريبه
الله يهديهم





> واضافت "شعرت بالالم بعد مرور خمس سنوات واجرت لي عملية جراحية اكد بعدها الاطباء انهم استخرجوا الابرة".



 :weird:  كيف بعد خمس سنوات اجرت جراحه وقالوالها انهم شالوها

 :bigsmile:  أخاف بس كانو ابرتين وهي ماتدري يعني استخرجوا وحده وبقت الثانيه لــ/ 40 سنه تعاني من الوحده 





> و بعد مرور يومين فوجئ صاحب الشقة بكيس معلق على باب شقته، وبداخله أكثر من نصف الذهب المسروق مع رسالة كتب فيها "أرجو المعذرة سرقت منزلك لأن ابنتي البالغة من العمر عامين ترقد في المستشفى مصابة بمرض السرطان، ولقد بعت جزءا من الذهب الذي سرقته لشراء العلاج لأبنتي وسأعيد لكم المبلغ المسروق بعد شفائها، أرجو المعذرة".



في الحقيقه الكلام مؤثر  :toung:  بس الخوف انها تكون لعبه من اللص





> *شخص يقع من على شرفة سكن في أثناء منافسة على "أبعد بصقة"*



 :deh:   يااااااااااااربي بمووووت من الضحك  :deh:  موو قاادره اتحمل 

والله حتى دموعي نزلت من كثر الضحك 

مسوي  فيها محترف تفال خل تنفعه اللحين التفاله  :toung:  (البصقه) 





> *برلماني مصري حاول ضرب زميله ونعته بـ"الوسخ والحيوان"*



والله هذول اذا اجتمعوا وهم مالهم خلق بعض تطلع الفضايح زي الرؤساءكبار ويتهاوشوا   :toung:  يفشلو





> *سوبرمان بمليون دولار*



 :wut: 





> ***ولي العهد السعودي يتبرع بعشرين مليون ريال للأيتام والمعاقين في اليمن*



 :bigsmile:  هذا يذكرني بمقوله سمعتها مو حافظتها بالظبط لكن بمعنى :

يضربه بيد ويمسح عليه بيد الثانيه  :toung:  فهمتوهاا

يعطيك العافيه باباتي عالنشره المتنوعه 

والجهود الكبيره ..

ربي يسلم هالايدين والعيون والقلب والروح وصاحبهم ياارب  :rose:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مووني ..

يسلم قلبك حبيبتي ويحفظك من كل سوء

لا حرمت هالطله أبدااا

----------


## شمعه تحترق

فرووحه ..

تسلمي حبيبتي وتدوم لي هالطله

يحفظك ربي من بلاوي هالزمن وأهلها

ويوفقك لكل خير ياارب

----------


## شمعه تحترق

شذاااوي ..

أجرنا وأجرك حبيبتي مأجوره إن شاءالله

يعافيك ويسلم قلبك ياارب

لا عدمنا هالطله

----------


## شمعه تحترق

بعد الزيدي في العراق ..

سوري يقذف رئيس الوزراء التركي  بحذائه





تعرض رئيس الوزراء التركي رجب طيب أردوغان للرشق بحذاء من قبل شاب كردي(سوري  الجنسية) في جنوب أسبانيا. وذكرت السلطات الأمنية الأسبانية أن الحادث وقع أمام  بلدية إشبيلية ليلة الثلاثاء عندما كان أردوغان يهم بركوب سيارته بعد مغادرة المبنى  الذي تم تكريمه بداخله. ولم يصل الحذاء إلى أردوغان حيث اصطدم بالسيارة. وألقي  القبض على الشاب الكردي (27 عاما) الذي يحمل جواز سفر سوري. وكان الشاب يصيح أثناء  إلقاء الحذاء قائلا: "يحيا كردستان الحر". وكان الصحفي العراقي منتظر الزيدي قد رشق  الرئيس الأمريكي السابق جورج بوش بالحذاء خلال مؤتمر صحفي نهاية عام 2008. وبعد هذا  الحادث تكررت وقائع رشق مسئولين كبار بالأحذية

بما انو صار للحذاء دور وأهميه في التعبير عن أراء الشعوب واعتراضاتها  :toung:  اقترح نسوي للحذاء يوم عالمي

----------


## شمعه تحترق

شاب يصرع فتاة عشرينية بطعنة قاتلة ويصيب  أخرى اثر خلاف حاد بينهم شمال جدة





لقيت فتاة عشرينية مصرعها فيما أصيبت فتاة أخرى بجراح خطيرة أدخلت على إثرها لغرفة  العناية المركزة بأحد المستشفيات شمال جدة مساء أمس.
وتشير التفاصيل إلى وجود  علاقة بين القتيلة والشاب من جهة والمصابة والشاب نفسه من الجهة الأخرى وحدث خلاف  حاد بينهم مما دفعه بالفعل لأن يستل سكينه ويقوم بقتل إحداهما وطعن الأخرى وفر  هارباً من مسرح الجريمة.
وكشفت التحقيقات الأولية أن الشاب يعمل في أحد محلات  الملابس النسائية الشهيرة في جدة وكانت تربطه علاقة بالفتاتين،وتتحرى شرطة جدة  حالياً عنها وتكثف جهودها للقبض عليه.
وكان مدير شرطة جدة اللواء علي الغامدي قد  اصدر توجيهاته الفورية لانتقال رجال الأدلة الجنائية وخبراء الطب الشرعي لموقع  الحادث،حيث تم فرض طوق أمني على مكان الجريمة، وتم رفع البصمات وجمع المعلومات حول  الحادثة المؤسفة

----------


## شمعه تحترق

وزارة البترول تعلن اكتشاف حقل غاز في منطقة الحدود الشماليه



صرح معالي وزير البترول والثروة المعدنية المهندس علي بن إبراهيم النعيمي لوكالة  الأنباء السعودية " أن شركة أرامكو السعودية قد اكتشفت كميات جديدة من الغاز في  الجلاميد في المنطقة الشمالية من المملكة العربية السعودية .
ويقع هذا الحقل  المكتشف على بعد 95 كيلو متراً شرق مدينة طريف" ، وأضاف معاليه قائلا "إن  الاختبارات الأولية أظهرت إمكانية استغلال الغاز تجاريا وتطويره ".
وأشار معاليه  إلى "أنه تم اختبار مكمن الصنارة في بئر جلاميد 3 على عمق 9795 قدما ، حيث تدفق  الغاز بمعدل 12.1 مليون قدم مكعب قياسي في اليوم ، وقد بلغ ضغط التدفق عند فوهة  البئر 2435 رطلاً على البوصة المربعة على منظم تدفق قطره 32 / 64 بوصة ".
واختتم  معاليه تصريحه قائلا "أنه يمكن أن ينتج هذا البئر كميات أكبر من الغاز تحت ظروف  الإنتاج العادية ، وسوف يستمر تقييم كميات الغاز في هذا البئر "

----------


## شمعه تحترق

في مصر : ضبط زوجته وعشيقها بجواره وتنازل عن المحضر



تقدم كهربائى ببلاغ للنقيب محمد مخلوف، رئيس تحقيقات قسم بولاق أبو العلا، لتحرير  محضر بواقعة الخيانة الزوجية ضد زوجته، وعندما تم احالته للنيابة كانت المفاجأة أنه  طلب التصالح. كشفت التحقيقات التى قام بها أمجد المنوفى، رئيس نيابة بولاق أبو  العلا، وتحت إشراف المستشار ممدوح وحيد، المحامى العام الأول لنيابات وسط القاهرة،  أن م. م.، "54 سنة" كهربائى، استيقظ من نومه فوجد زوجته، ص.ب. "18 سنة" تنام جواره  فى أحضان رجلا آخر  :weird: والذى فر هارباً عندما شاهده.
ومن ثم اصطحب زوجته للقسم  لتحرير محضر بالواقعة، متهما زوجته بالخيانة، وأشار أنها اعترفت له بوضع المنوم له  فى الطعام كل يوم لتحضر عشيقها إلى المنزل.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

القبض على مصريين اختلقوا مسابقة في دبي وادعوا ان حاكمها هو الراعي لها بعدما  استطاعوا الفرار بأموال المسابقة



تمكنت مباحث الأموال المصرية من القبض على ٢ من المتهمين فى واقعة نصب على ٣٠  إماراتياً بمدينة دبى، تبين أن ٤ أشخاص اختلقوا مسابقة وهمية، ادعوا أنها تحت رعاية  الشيخ راشد آل مكتوم حاكم إمارة دبى، للفوز بـ ١٠٠ ألف درهم.

واتضح من  التحقيقات بحسب مصادر مصرية أن المتهمين أرسلوا رسائل على الهواتف المحمولة بالخارج  إلى أرقام عشوائية بمواطنين إماراتيين يطلبون منهم تحويل مبالغ مالية إلى شركات  بمصر. تم إخطار المستشار حمادة الصاوى المحامى العام الأول لنيابات جنوب الجيزة  بالأمر. استمع محمد أبوسحلى، وكيل أول نيابة العمرانية لأقوال المتهمين، واعترفا  بالواقعة وأرشدا عن متهمين هاربين جار ضبطهما. 

وأمر محمد القاضى، رئيس  النيابة، بحبسهما ٤ أيام على ذمة التحقيقات بتهمة النصب، وقرر التحفظ على سيارتين  و١٥٠ ألف جنيه كانت بحوزتهما وضبط وإحضار الهاربين. بدأت الواقعة ببلاغ للمكتب  الإعلامى بالسفارة المصرية بدولة الإمارات، من ٣٠ مواطنا بقيام مجهولين مصريين  بالنصب عليهم والإستيلاء على أموالهم بحجة فوزهم بمسابقات خاصة بشركات المحمول، تم  إخطار أجهزة الأمن المصرية وتبين أن ٤ أشخاص كونوا تشكيلاً عصابياً تخصص فى النصب  على المواطنين.

وقد أفادت التحريات والتحقيقات التى قادها العميد محمد ناجى،  مدير الإدارة العامة لمباحث الأموال العامة بالجيزة، بأن المتهمين يطلبون من  الضحايا إرسال ٥٠ ألف جنيه إلى الشركة كرسوم إدارية واستردادها عند تسلمهم الجائزة،  وتم القبض على متهمين وبمناقشتهما اعترفا بالواقعة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

عمدة مدينة فاس المغربية في خطوة جريئة يمنع الحانات والملاهي الليلية ومحلات بيع  الخمور

من جديد، تعود الخمرة لتأخذ مكانها على مائدة السياسة المغربية، وتشكل مادة في  الجدال السياسي بين الأطراف المتنازعة. وبعد أن شكلت الشهر الماضي موضوعا لسجال  سياسي وفقهي حول استهلاكها من طرف المغاربة المسلمين، تعود مرة أخرى هذا الشهر،  لتثير جدالا وعراكا بالأيدي هذه المرة.
حين أعلن حميد شباط ، عمدة مدينة فاس،  منع الحانات والملاهي الليلية ومحلات بيع الخمور ، ودعا مجلس المدينة للمصادقة على  قرارات تنظيمية تقضي بإغلاق جميع الحانات والملاهي ومحلات بيع الخمور بالمدينة التي  يحلو للمغاربة تسميتها بالعاصمة العلمية.
كان لافتا ومثيرا أن يتضمن جدول أعمال  الدورة العادية لشهر فبراير الجاري للمجلس الجماعي، مجموعة من القضايا التنظيمية  تتعلق بإغلاق محلات تعاطي الشيشة والحانات الموجودة بالجماعة (المحافظة)، ومنع  المقاهي وإغلاق المحلات التي تمارس فيها ألعاب الرهانات، وإغلاق جميع الحانات  ومحلات بيع الخمور والملاهي الليلية.
حميد شباط العمدة والنقابي المثير للجدل،  أدلى بتصريحات صحفية عقب الضجة التي أثارتها مقرراته التنظيمة، جاء فيها أن "وضع  الأمن بالمدينة، أصبح يشوش على السياحة وعلى ماضي فاس وتاريخها، فقرر المجلس،  بخطوات ثابتة ومحكمة، الخوض في هذه النقطة، التي كانت، إلى وقت قريب، لا تمكن  مناقشتها، ويتعلق الأمر بالقضاء على أوكار الفساد، مثل محلات الشيشة والحانات وبعض  الفنادق، التي أصبحت تستقطب القاصرين والقاصرات من الساعة الثالثة بعد الزوال إلى  الثالثة صباحا، وتؤثر على السياحة. وقد قررنا وضع كاميرات لمراقبة أمن المواطنين في  كل الشوارع، وقد خصص مجلس المدينة 3 ملايير سنتيم (حوالي 3 مليون يورو) لهذه  العملية. وهذا سيساعد رجال الأمن على القيام بمهامهم".
وحتى لا يبقى عمدة فاس  معزولا أمام خصومه، بادر المكتب الإقليمي لحزب الاستقلال بفاس إلى مباركة القرارات  والتوصيات التي اتخذها المجلس البلدي للمدينة برئاسة السيد حميد شباط. وجاء في بلاغ  للمكتب أن هذه القرارات والتوصيات "المنسجمة مع تعاليم الدين الإسلامي الحنيف  والمواكبة لخصوصية فاس الدينية والثقافية والفكرية، تأتي درءا لكل ما يمس بأخلاق  أبنائها وصحتهم الجسمية والعقلية، وتماشيا مع الجو العام والمناخ الفكري والأخلاقي  لسكانها". وأضاف أن "المكتب الذي يحيي عاليا مجلس مدينة فاس على هذه الخطوة الهامة  التي تنضاف إلى خطواته الجبارة ومجهوداته التنموية عبر مختلف المشاريع الكبرى التي  تشهدها المدينة، فإنه يطلب من السلطات المحلية بفاس العمل على تفعيل كل التوصيات  والملتمسات التي أسفرت عنها مداولات المجلس."

----------


## شمعه تحترق

جمارك دبي تقبض على مهرب وتحوله فوراً للمستشفى لإستخراج 85 كبسولة من الهروين  النقي من داخل احشائة



أحبط مفتشو الجمارك بمطار دبي الدولي محاولة تهريب 6. 939 جرام من مادة الهيروين  النقي المخدرة، وضعها مسافر ترانزيت أوروبي في 85 كبسولة في حقيبته اليدوية وأدخل  العدد الأكبر منها في أحشائه.

وقال مدير إدارة عمليات المطارات في جمارك  دبي، علي المقهوي، ان القضية بدأت مع وصول مسافر أوروبي الجنسية إلى مطار دبي  الدولي قادماً من دولة آسيوية، وخلال تمرير حقائبه على جهاز الفحص بالأشعة اشتبه  المفتش الجمركي في إحدى هذه الحقائب وتم تفتيشه يدوياً ومن ثم العثور على 19 كبسولة  بها مواد مخدرة مخبأة بعناية في جيوب سرية.

وخلال التحقيق اعترف بوجود  كبسولات في أحشائه تحتوي على مواد مخدرة، وأنه لم يكن ينوي جلبها إلى دولة الإمارات  العربية المتحدة بل إنه كان بصدد متابعة رحلته إلى بلده الأوروبي وتسليمها إلى  أشخاص من جنسيته.

وبناءً على التنسيق بين جمارك دبي والإدارة العامة لمكافحة  المخدرات بالقيادة العامة لشرطة دبي تم تحويل المشتبه فيه والمواد المضبوطة إلى  مكتب مكافحة المخدرات بالمطار، وتحويله إلى المستشفى حيث تم إنزال 66 كبسولة، أكدت  التحاليل أن المادة التي بداخلها هي مادة الهيروين النقي.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

منع إرتداء العباءة يثير ازمة بجامعه الملك عبد العزيز



تسبب القرار الذي اصدرته جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز والذي ينص على منع إرتداء العباءة  داخل الحرم الجامعه معارضة شديدة لعدد كبير من طالبات جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز  بإعتبار أن هذا القرار يحد من الحرية الشخصية للطالبة خصوصا وان هناك طالبات يفضلن  ارتداء العباءة داخل الجامعه كنوع من الحرية الشخصية واثار القرار الجديد خلاف بين  الطالبات وبين المسؤولين في الجامعة حيث عارض عدد كبير من الطالبات هذا القرار  والقليل ابدى اعجابه به ولكن الغالبية من الطالبات وافقن على خلع العباءة داخل  القاعات الدراسية فقط وارتداء العباءة في داخل حرم الجامعة.

وقال عدد من  الطالبات نحن نرفض تقيد حريتنا في ارتداء العباءة داخل الجامعه وهذا شان خاص  لاعلاقة للجامعه به طلما ان اللباس محتشم وغير فضائح ولايوثر على سير التعليم في  الجامعه 
وقرر عدد من الطالبات التقدم بشكوى للجهات الرسمية لاايقاف تنفيذ هذا  القرار الذي يحد من الحرية الشخصية في الجامعه

----------


## شمعه تحترق

صورة المتهم بمحاولة الاعتداء على إمام المسجد النبوي الشيخ صلاح البدير

 

في الوقت الذي تدرس فيه لجنة مختصة زيادة أعداد رجال الأمن المرافقين لأئمة الحرمين  الشريفين إلى تسعة لتوفير الحماية المناسبة، تكشفت أمس حقائق جديدة أبرزها أن الشخص  المتهم بمحاولة الاعتداء على إمام المسجد النبوي الشيخ صلاح البدير كان يحمل خنجرا  وسكينا.

وأضافت مصادر على صلة بمجريات التحقيق، أن المتهم البالغ من العمر  30 عاما وعربي الجنسية، كان يخبئ في قميصه خنجرا مجردة من غمدها، وسكينا حادة عمد  إلى إخفائها في ثوبه الشتوي الذي كان يرتديه رغم دفء الجو في منطقة المدينة  المنورة.

وزادت المصادر «المتهم لم يتجاوب أمس مع المحققين، وأصر على عدم  الإدلاء بأية معلومات».

وفي السياق ذاته وفي أعقاب تحفظ المتهم على تقديم  أية معلومات أمس حول مجريات التحقيق تمت إحالة المتهم إلى مستشفى الصحة النفسية  لتشخيص حالته، وتم عزله في غرفة انفرادية تحت حراسة أمنية مشددة.

وهنا أوضح  مدير مستشفى الصحة النفسية الدكتور أحمد حافظ بحسب عكاظ أن الأطباء بدأوا في الكشف  على حالة المتهم، ويخضع لتقييم صحي من كل النواحي العضوية، النفسية، والاجتماعية،  وسيتم على ضوء ذلك تقديم تقرير طبي للشرطة، ورفض حافظ تحديد المدة التي قد يستغرقها  التقرير

الأمر المثير للريبه هو تكتم الأمن السعودي على الخبر لولا انو الحف بالخارج نشرته وطتهم امام الأمر الواقع

لا وحضرات اصحاب المذهب الثاني الحاقدين أول ما انتشر الخبر في بعض المواقع قامو يعلقوا انو اكيد المعتدي من الشيعه ونازلين سب وكلام مثل وجوهم  :noworry:

----------


## شاطىء الجراح

السلام عليكم 
مساء الخير... 

عساكم طيبين؟ 

بصراحة الأخبار Not good تعور البطن., اا أقصد القلب. 
اللي حرق أعصابي أفعال الجماعة أخينا بالله ##### .. أول شيء قتل في الأبرياء و تشريد للمدنيين و فعلوا ما فعلوا من الأفعال الشنيعة التي لا يقبلها دين و لا عقل
و الله من المؤسف أن نرى الحروب بين المسلمين ,, فأينهم عن عدوهم الحقيقي , و لكننا تعودنا الخنوع و السكوت و الخضوع.
أستغفر الله 
و بعد كذا حضرته صاحب ال.. يقدم 20000000 ريال سعودي ما شاء الله على هالكرم بعد ماذا تدفع المال لهم بعد قتل الأبرياء و تشريدهم..... إلخ 
و رغم هذا لا أظنهم أنهم لا يعلمون أن هنا الشعب بحاجة للكثير الكثير... 
و لكن يوم المظلوم على الظالم أشد من يوم الظالم على المظلوم 
تحياتي لكم على الجهود..

----------


## ملكة سبأ

*ولي العهد السعودي يتبرع بعشرين مليون ريال للأيتام والمعاقين في اليمن*





كلها في جيوب علي عبد الله صالح وباقي اسرته  ومن المعروف عنهم من الفساد الإداري

----------


## ملكة سبأ

مواعيد المرضى والعمليات تم تأجيلها في مستشفى الملك عبدالعزيز التخصصي
منافسة غريبة تدفع ٣ إستشاريين للامتناع عن العمل بالطائف



امتنع ٣ إستشاريين سعوديين عن العمل في مستشفى الملك عبدالعزيز التخصصي بالطائف، إحتجاجاً على رفض إستقالاتهم التي قدموها للمستشفى،  القضية تعود إلى منافسة بين "الجامعة" و"الصحة" حول الأطباء، إذ لجأت كل جهة إلى دفع مغريات متعددة للأطباء من أجل الظفر بخدماتهم لديها، علماً بأن رواتب الأطباء الحالية خلال عملهم في المستشفى تراوح بين ٣٠ و٤٠ ألف ريال شهرياً. 


وفي وقت تسبب فيه امتناع الأطباء عن العمل، إضطر مستشفى الملك عبدالعزيز التخصصي إلى تأجيل مواعيد عشرات المرضى والعمليات الجراحية، ما أثار استياء المرضى والمراجعين.


من جانبه، أشار مصدر في صحة الطائي إلى أن الأطباء ما زالوا ممتنعين عن العمل منذ ٩ أيام، فيما أشار مصدر في جامعة الطائف إلى أن القضية منتهية وجرى التنسيق مع الشؤون الصحية بالطائف حولها.


عدد من المتابعين تساءلوا عن أخلاقيات المهنة ومدى الإلتزام بها، مستغربين إتجاه الأطباء للبحث عن المادة، متاجهلين أوضاع مرضاهم، إضافة إلى دهشتهم من وصول المنافسة بين الجهات الحكومية على الكوادر إلى هذا المستوى الغريب الذي يهدد بحدوث سلبيات كبيرة مستقبلاً.

----------


## ملكة سبأ

مسافرون سعوديون علقوا في مطارات خارجية
إضراب طياري "لوفتهانزا" يعطّل 800 مسافر بالمطارات السعودية




عطل إضراب قام به طيارو شركة طيران لوفتهانزا الألمانية، سفر مئات السعوديين، وتسبب في تأخير عودة آخرين لبلادهم على متن رحلات شركة الطيران الألمانية "لوفتهانزا" إلى السعودية. 


 أن إضراب الطيارين إحتجاجاً على محاولات الشركة لتخفيض رواتبهم تسبب في تأخير سفر أكثر من 800 شخص من مطارات المملكة كانوا على أهبة المغادرة يوم أمس ومساء اليوم، في حين بدأت الشركة عبر مكاتبها في السعودية في تغيير حجوزات الراغبين إلى خطوط جوية أخرى في محاولة للتقليل من الأزمة.


وأعادت الشركة لعدد كبير من الركاب الذين رفضوا الصعود على رحلات طيران بديلة قيمة التذاكر، بينما طالب بعضهم بتأجيل رحلتهم على "لوفتهانزا" مقابل منحهم تذاكر مخفضة كتعويض عن فترة تعطلهم عن السفر.


وقد ألغت الشركة رحلاتها من الرياض وجدة إلى فرانكفورت ليوم أمس واليوم، إضافة إلى إلغاء رحلة يومي 24 و25 فبراير، فيما ستقلع أول رحلة بعد رفع الإضراب إلى الرياض مساء يوم 26 فبراير على أن تغادر في اليوم التالي.


وأعربت الشركة عن أسفها للمسافرين عبر المطارات السعودية عن تعطيل سفرهم بسبب الإضراب المفاجئ للطيارين، مشيرة إلى أنها تسير يومياً رحلة إلى فرانكفورت من مطار الملك خالد بالرياض ومطار الملك عبدالعزيز بجدة، إلى جانب ثلاث رحلات أسبوعياً من مطار الملك فهد بالدمام .


ودخل الإضراب حيز التنفيذ يوم الإثنين بعد فشل آخر المحاولات في المفاوضات بين "لوفتهانزا" ونقابة الطيارين حول الأجور وضمان مستقبل الوظائف، ويكلف الإضراب شركة "لوفتهانزا" 33 مليون دولار يومياً.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

شاطىء ..

صباح الخيرات

يسعد مساك وصباحك 

طيبين يطيب حالك والخير فالك  :toung: 

شنسوي بعد كل يوم الاخبار موزينه وتعور البطن  :toung:  طال عمرك مانغسلها بالصابون 





> اللي حرق أعصابي أفعال الجماعة أخينا بالله ##### .. أول شيء قتل في الأبرياء و تشريد للمدنيين و فعلوا ما فعلوا من الأفعال الشنيعة التي لا يقبلها دين و لا عقل



 :bigsmile:  وليش تحرق اعصابك خليك منهم

على فكره تعقيبك يحتاج تشفير  :amuse:  لويشوفه بس المدير العام 

حاط اسماء بعد الله عليك  :bigsmile:  بس لاتعيدها

تسلم اخويي  :grin:  تعال كل يوم كل يوم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ملووك ..





> لماً بأن رواتب الأطباء الحالية خلال عملهم في المستشفى تراوح بين ٣٠ و٤٠ ألف ريال شهرياً.



الله يغربلهم  :weird:  لااا << هذا ماينفع يبي لهم سمايل كبير على هالراتب  :bigsmile: 
والله 30 أو 40 ألف ومحتجين ويبغوا يستقيلوا  :slow: 
ماياخذوني بدالهم  اشتغل دختوره  :toung:  بنص الراتب << قنووعه عودتني بالله





> إضراب طياري "لوفتهانزا" يعطّل 800 مسافر بالمطارات السعودية



يؤ  :slow:  وش سالفة الاضرابات والاحتجاجات والاعتراضات << يوم الاحتجاج العالمي  :toung: 
كان قالولي ليي لااا  :deh:  << نفسها تحتج مره 


ايي خلاااص عرفنالك ياملووك ماتجي الا بالعين الحمرا  :rocket: 
الله وكيلكم الامس العصر اتصلت فيها وهدرت على راسها وهددتها بالفصل اذا ماتداوم

قلت ليها مايصير نعطيك راتب وانتي ماتقدمي النشره بنوووب  :lol: 
الله يستر عليي بكرا  :sila:  اذا ماشفتوني معناها ملوك سوتني هريس  :wacko:  على التأليف عليها

حبيبت ألبي ملووكه هالورده لك  :rose:  << مايفيدك  :med: 

بعد عمري تسلمي عالمجهود وعساك دووم عالقوه

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السسسسلام عليكم|~
أخبآر مأساوية 
يمكن عششاني ماأدخل المنتدى ..:p
ههههه
أخبآركم..وحشتوني..لاتسآلوا وشو مقعدنش هـ الحزة هه
بأنتظار اخبآر الاربعاء
أكييييد قميله وسعيدة زي يومها القميل
صح..كل عآم وأنتو بخير
ويسسلمو ع النشرة .."

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ريحااانوو ..

 عليكم السلام ورحمة الله

 :slow: ويش مسهرنك لهالحزه << تطالع وقت كتابة التعقيب 

يقطع شيطانك وراك مدرسه بلا حجايج بالأخبار  :rocket: 

حبيبة ألبي والله حتى انتي لك وحشه 





> أكييييد قميله وسعيدة زي يومها القميل



 :bigsmile:  ياروحي عالقمال هههههههه  ووين عنك ملامح تشوف القمال دا كلو  :bleh: 

والله ياخوفي يابشووره لا على هالسهر تنامي اليوم وسط الحصص وماتصحي الا واذنك في يد المعلمه ههههه

يسلم لي هالحضوور الغاالي لاعدمته

يوفقك ربي ويصلح أمورك

يجعل يومك كله رضا وراحة بال

----------


## ليلاس

*مجهووود رااائع .. مليء بالتميز ..*

*الله يعطيييكم العاافية ع الجهد الطيب ..*

*سلمت الأيادي ..*

*لا خلا ولا عدم ..*

----------

